# Grill- und Smokertrööt



## Tino (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ich dachte mir einen eigenen Trööt fürs grillen und smoken aufzumachen.
Im Räuchertrööt sind ja schon Das räuchern von Fischen und die Herstellung von Schinken und Speck vertreten.

Um die Suche und Übersicht einfach zu halten um Rezepte und Vorgehensweisen nachlesen zu können,macht wohl solch ein eigener Trööt mehr Sinn als das Grillen und smoken im anderen Trööt zu lassen.

Ich hoffe das ihr das genauso seht und hier ordentlich was reinschreibt.
Eure Geräte zum Grillen und smoken.
Eure Lieblingsrezepte und wie ihr sie auf dem Grill oder im Smoker umsetzt.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Tino,

da ist er ja, der Trööt, über den wir beide schon mal gesprochen haben und ich Dir auch diese Zubereitung versprochen habe, zu posten.

Dann lege ich schon mal los:

*Schaschlik auf russische Art, so wie ihn meine Schwiegermutter macht.*

Benötigt wird dazu zum Einen ein spezieller Grill, sogenannter Mangalgrill. Dieser ist quadratisch mit einer Grillfläche von ca. 60 x 25 cm. Außerdem die passenden Spieße, die aus Flachmaterial hergestellt sind und eine Länge von ca. 40 cm haben. Eine Sprühflasche sollte auch bereit stehen.

Nun geht es an die Vorbereitung:
Schweinefleisch; ruhig mit etwas Fettanteil wie aus dem Nacken wird in nicht zu kleine Stücke geschnitten. Auf alle Fälle mindestens doppelt so groß wie Gaulaschwürfel (wie kleine Kinderfaust).
In einem entsprechend großen Gefäß wird für die Bedeckung des Fleisches ausreichend Wasser gefüllt. Dort hinein einen ordentlichen Schuß Essigessenz. Da muß man probieren, die Mischung sollte auf alle Fälle säuerlich schmecken, aber nicht gerade ätzend.
Hinzu kommen noch viele kleingeschnittene Zwiebeln und einige halbierte und von den Kernen befreite Pepperonies. Das Fleisch hinein geben und gut durchmischen. Das Ganze ca. 12 Std. ziehen lassen und dabei mehrmals durchmischen.
Zum Grillen werden etwa 5 - 6 Fleischstücke auf die Spieße gesteckt und diese auf den vorgeheizten Grill plaziert.
Beim Grill müssen die Spieße oft gedreht werden und dabei kommt nun auch die Sprühflasche zum Einsatz, die mit dieser Wasser / Essigessenz befüllt wurde.
Zum einen sorgt das für die besondere Würze und zum anderen löscht man damit ev. entstehende Flammen.

Das Fleisch hat nach dem Grillen einen dezenten säuerlichen Geschmack. Dazu verschiedene Salate, Brot und selbstverständlich auch den einen oder anderen Wodka, Bier passt auch sehr gut.

Manche legen das Fleisch statt in Wasser / Essigessenz auch in Majonaise ein, ebenfalls mit Zwiebeln und Pepperoni.
Mir persönlich schmeckt aber die säuerliche Variante besser.

Gutes Gelingen und guten Appetit wünscht Siggi


----------



## Tino (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Diese sogenannten Russenspiesse  ,habe ich schon letzten Sommer gemacht.
Den originalen Grill habe ich mir aus Königsberg mitgebracht.

Das genaue Rezept mit ein paar Fotos,stelle ich hier noch ausführlich rein.

Danke Siggi ,für den Anfang den du gemacht hast.


----------



## Esox60 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Freunde des gegrillten Fleischbergs.

Ich hab mich mal an etwas außergewöhnliches gewagt.

Pastrami.

Ich hatte mir ein paar Kilo Rinderbrisket (Brust , Mittelstück) und ein  paar Kilo Tafelspitz gekauft, um ein wenig zu experimentieren.
Verarbeitet wurde ein 2 kg Stück Brisket. Ich habe es 16 Tage gepökelt, 3  Tage durchgebrannt, mit Magic Dust und dann mit grobem Pfeffer gerubbt,  und etwa 4 Stunden bis zur KT von 73 Grad im Smoker gegart.
Davon etwa 1 Stunde mit Hickorey Holz gesmokt.
Dann kam es noch zum ruhen in Alufolie, und durfte langsam abkühlen. Das Fleisch war schön knapp über medium, und sehr saftig.

Dünn geschnitten einfach saulecker.
Als Beilage mit von der Partie sind als Unterlage ein Stück Ciabatta  Brot, mit Dion- Senf bestrichen und Essiggurkenscheiben. Dann ordentlich  mit Pastrami belegt,etwas Remoulade, dann eine Schicht Salat und dann  wieder ordentlich Fleisch.         



 

 

 

                                                                                      __________________
                LG Frank

Ich hab es mal nachträglich hier eingefügt, passt einfach besser.


----------



## Gohann (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ladies, eine gute Idee!#6 Werde hier auch ab und an mal was zum Besten geben,

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich persönlich bin ja mehr der Freund teutonischen Grillens als des smokens/barbecuens der Amis.

Also lieber direktes Feuer, als indirekt geräuchert.

Zwar ist einerseits natürlich das lange Garen bei niedrigen Temperaturen fürs Produkt absolut top - andererseits missfällt mir persönlich der dann oft viel zu starke Rauchgeschmack - gutes Rauchfleisch haben wir im Schwarzwald...
Der von den Amis so geliebte "Rauchring" zeigt mir, dass man dann viel zu viel Rauch verwendet hat.

Da es  - lese ich den Titel - ja aber kein reiner Smokerthread sein soll, sondern auch ums Grillen gehen darf, möchte ich euch hier mein persönliches  Toprezept für gegrilltes Roastbeef zum besten geben (natürlich für so gut wie alles andere Fleisch auch anwendbar).

1 Packung Butter mit gleich viel Pflanzenöl schmelzen, 2 Knoblauchknollen (ganz, nur ein paar mal durchgeschnitten) nicht zu wenig frische Rosmarinzweige und Thymian sowie etwas Kreuzkümmelpulver (Vorsicht, spaaaarsam!!) im Fett leicht anrösten. 

Dann durch ein Sieb passieren, mit viel Paprikapulver, grobem Pfeffer und etwas frischem Chili verrühren..

In den Kühlschrank stellen-  sobald das anfängt "anzuziehen" und fester zu werden, mit der Masse dick ein Stück Roastbeef bestreichen. 

Dann das Ganze einvakuumieren und bei ca. 60 - 65 Grad im Ofen ca. 4 - 5 Stunden "garen"...

Ich mach mir immer selber einen Rub aus Zwiebel- und Knoblauchpulver, Paprika, Pfeffer, Salz und Zucker, damit großzügig nach dem Garen das Roastbeef einstreichen.

Vorher einen normalen "Billiggrill" mit Holzkohle, besser noch mit Holzscheiten richtig hochfeuern..

Dann das Fleisch unter größter Hitze auf dem offenen Feuer schnell rundum knusprig grillen.

Kann dann direkt serviert werden, braucht praktisch durch das lange Garen kaum Ruhezeit.

TIPP:
Statt Roastbeef Schweinebauch mit Schwarte, dann statt Zucker im Rub Honig nehmen. Also Rub ohne Zucker, vor dem Rub dann die Schwarte mit Honig einstreichen, ich persönlich streu dann gerne frischen Chili drauf. 

Schweinebauch verträgt etwas mehr Gartemperatur (ca. 80 Grad, braucht trotzdem mindestens 6 - 8 Stunden)

Und dann zuerst auf der Schwartenseite knusprig machen, danach noch kurz von der Fleischseite anfärben. 

Ist mein Grillfavorit......


----------



## Hoscheck (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Beef Brisket im UDS ( Ugly Drum Smoker)


----------



## 2911hecht (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Das mit der Rinderbrust ist ja geil,muss ich auch mal versuchen!Hat von euch eigentlich mal jemand probiert mit einem Smoker Fisch zu räuchern?


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Das mit der Rinderbrust ist ja geil,muss ich auch mal versuchen!Hat von euch eigentlich mal jemand probiert mit einem Smoker Fisch zu räuchern?



Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, wenn ich nur 2-3 Forellen brauche räucher ich die einfach in meinem Weber. |wavey:


----------



## Gohann (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

In welchem Weber? Ich frage so dumm, weil es viele Modelle gibt! Habe selbst nen Kugelgrill! Ein passendes Rezept wäre auch schön!#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## mig23 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Hat von euch eigentlich mal jemand probiert mit einem Smoker Fisch zu räuchern?


 
Ich hab schon im Kugelgrill als auch im Smoker Fische geräuchert !
Im MEINEM Kugelgrill war´s ´ne Plackerei, weil der Durchzug einfach zu wenig war und dadurch die Glut immer relosch ! Die Fische schmeckten säuerlich !
Dann hab ich mir einen Smoker zugelegt und dann hat das Ganze schon viel besser gemundet ! 
Ich kann sagen, wer nur hin und wieder mal ein paar Fische räuchert, kann das mit einem Smoker gut hinbekommen !
In einem Kugelgrill mit genug Durchzug wird´s sicherlich auch klappen !
Ich denke aber, wer öfter mal und mehrere Fische räuchert, sollte sich besser einen gescheiten Räucherofen bauen... kaufen... ... Es giebt auch Smoker mit einem angebauten Reucherturm ! > http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ahgz.de%2Fnews%2Fpics%2Fshow%2Fbietet-grillvergngen-joes-barbecue-smoker_64229.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ahgz.de%2Fregional-und-lokal%2Fschleswig-holstein-ferienpark-damp-heizt-gaesten-ein%2C200012197956.html&h=417&w=600&tbnid=QMB_-PMZ9OY5xM%3A&zoom=1&docid=YP_Ap1SltEJBvM&ei=fJlmU9XnB4b8ObTngaAH&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=3088&page=3&start=34&ndsp=19&ved=0CNQBEK0DMCU



> Ich persönlich bin ja mehr der Freund teutonischen Grillens als des smokens/barbecuens der Amis.
> 
> Also lieber direktes Feuer, als indirekt geräuchert.
> 
> ...


Ich grille in meinem Smoker direkt über Holz, Kohle, Kiefernzapfen und /oder Erlenzapfen, wie auch indirekt, mit und ohne Rauch !?! Kann man alles machen wie´s beliebt !
Mit einem Smoker kann man alles machen, was man mit einem "normalen" Grill auch kann und noch viiiiiel mehr !  
Ich möchte meinen nichtmehr missen müssen !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Gohann schrieb:


> In welchem Weber? Ich frage so dumm, weil es viele Modelle gibt! Habe selbst nen Kugelgrill! Ein passendes Rezept wäre auch schön!#6
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:





Ich habe den 57iger Mastertouch, ist ja fast so wie der normale Onetouch. Hauptsache das Teil hat die "gute" Belüftung unten. 

Lauge und Gewürze so wie man es auch aus dem normalen Ofen kennt.

Der Grillbaufbau ist wie folgt:

1. Auf eine Seite des Kohlenrostes eine Alu- oder Stahlschale fürs Fett
2. Auf die andere Seite einen sogenannten Minion Ring (-> Google)
3. Ring mit 3-4 Starterkohlen anzünden, Grill auf 70° Regeln
4. Fische über die Schale auf das normale Rost legen oder ganz elegant mit Halter (Ikea)
5. Wenn die Fische "trocken" sind, Räuchermehl auf die glühenden Kohlen und den Minion Ring verteilen und die Fische räuchern bis sie gar sind. (ca eine Stunde bei 0815 Portionsforellen)

Was für mich wichtig ist nicht den billigsten "Scheixx" zu verfeuern! Ich mache fast alles mit den Grillis von Profargus, zwar teurer aber top Buchenqualität. Auf keinen Fall diesen teuren Weber Braunkohlemist kaufen! Breckiasche muss weiß sein und nicht gelb!

Bevor man danach den Grill wieder normal benutzt das Teil einmal richtig schön heiß werden lassen bis er nicht mehr nach Fisch riecht (wenn es so sein sollte!). Macht man ja eh meinstens wenn man ganz normal Grillen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Was ich auch gerne mag:
Hähnchenkeulen ausbeinen, gibt dann praktisch ein "Steak", also ein flaches Fleischstück mit haut auf der einen Seite.

Mit dem Rub einreiben (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4121432#post4121432) und im Backofen bei ca. 70 Grad ne halbe Stunde garen.
Dann einfach auf dem offenen Feuer, zuerst Hautseite unten, knusprig grillen, geht dann ruckzuck.

Kartoffelsalat, Gurkensalat und Pils dazu:
Passt............


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

wenn schon Schaschlik, dann richtig und vom Lamm
 ( die alten Böcke lieber nicht)
 Schmeckt einfach mal anders zwischen Schwein und Rind.
 Marinaden nach Geschmack, zu Saisonbeginn reicht mir das Lamm mit Pfeffer/ Salz und Knoblauch, damit der Lammgeschmack erhalten bleibt. Mit Voranschreiten des Jahres werden dann die Marinaden doch inhaltsreicher.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tino (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Klasse das hier gleich sooo losgelegt wird.

Ich werd auch dieses Jahr einiges ausprobieren.

Habe auch meinen Räucherofen zum vollwertigen Smoker kinderleicht umgebaut.

Bilder folgen vom Umbau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Immer her damit!


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Für alle Nordlichter und Dänemarkurlauber habe ich einen Einkaufstipp:

Geht mal in DK in einen beliebigen Baumarkt, z.B. Bauhaus und schaut Euch mal an, was dort die Weber Grills und Smoker im Vergleich zu dem Kosten, was wir hier abdrücken müssen. 

Ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Weber Q3000 für 2699 DKK gekauft. Bei uns beginnt die Q3000er Serie bei ca. EUR 500. außerdem gibt es in DK ständig Rabattaktionen auf Grills diverser Hersteller.

Allerdings muss man wissen, dass in DK, wie in fast ganz Europa, die Gasgrills mit 30mbar betrieben werden und nicht wie bei uns mit 50 mbar. Außerdem ist der Anschluss für die Gasflasche ein anderer. Man muss sich also entweder einen Adapter für deutsche Gasflaschen besorgen, dann ist alles gut und der Grill kann ganz normalangeschlossen und betrieben werden, oder man muss den Schlauch samt Druckminderer abmontieren und gegen ein deutsches Modell mit 30mbar austauschen (Kostenpunkt ca. 15,- EUR). 

Wer fragen hat kann sich gerne melden. 

Grüße!


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Der DK Tipp ist bares Geld wert, mein Weber hat gerade mal 135€ in DK gekostet! Auch das Zubehör ist um einiges billiger :q

Ach ja, kleine Feierabendvergrillung von heute Abend!


Roastbeef mit Senf-Kräuterkruste


----------



## Gohann (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Sieht Spitze aus! Wir beiden betreiben das gleiche  Grillmodell!
Daher: Auf einen informativen Austausch! Da wird sich in diesem Jahr bestimmt einiges tun! Egal ob Fisch oder Fleisch.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich finds klasse!
Immer her mit Ideen, Infos, Rezepten!


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse!
> Immer her mit Ideen, Infos, Rezepten!




Vor allen Dingen, Rezepte und Anleitungen zur Zubereitung, haut rein Leute.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hoscheck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Leute,
Wollt ihr viel mehr Tips in Punkto grillen haben dann schaut mal hier rein.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ein Klassiker: 
Dancing Chicken On The Grill-die Gockel werden auf 'ne halbleergetrunkene Bierdose aufgeflanscht, der Tinte kann man nach belieben Chilli, Knobi usw.usw. zufügen, die Zahl der möglichen Aromen ist da Legion, die Hähne selbst etwas Ölen und mit Gewürzen nach eigenem Gusto abreiben, Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika als Grundwürze tun es meist, und dann ab dafür.


----------



## donak (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Genialer Thread. Die Beef Geschichten sehen sehr geil aus, Gott sei Dank hab ich gerade gegessen, sonst würde ich jetzt auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen.

Beerbutt Chicken ist auch gut.


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Sehr geiler trööt.
bin selber ein riesen Low and Slow Fan. Eine einfach fantastische Art der Zubereitung. 

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner ersten Versuche. 
Anhang anzeigen 218120


Anhang anzeigen 218121


Anhang anzeigen 218122


Anhang anzeigen 218123


Anhang anzeigen 218124


----------



## scotch2907 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Moin
Der Trööt ist Top#6!!!
Hier mal einige Bilder von unserem letzten Experiment von vor zwei Wochen.
Gyrosbraten.


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ganz oben hätten wir eine Bacon Bomb.super geil.

Als zweites 3 2 1 ribs. Glasiert mit einer eigencreation die rübenkraut statt zucker oder Honig enthält daher die fast schwarze Farbe. 

Dann haben wir 4 Bilder der Entstehung meines ersten pulled pork.
war lecker aber noch nicht ganz so wie es haben wollte.

als letztes noch ein Bild zur Vorbereitung der bacon bomb (die bilder sind leider durcheinander gekommen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

bloss gut, dass ich grade gegessen habe...
;-))))


----------



## scotch2907 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@olli81
Die Bacon Bomb gibt es bei uns auch bei fast jeder Grillparty.
Sehr lecker #6
Nur auf Diät sollte man nicht sein:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Nur so als Tipp, weil heute offizieller Anti-Diät-Tag ist:
Bacon Bomb  garen, und falls etwas übrig beleiben sollte (oder man es ausprobieren will), abkühlen lassen (Kühlschrank über Nacht) das in "Würfel" schneiden, die panieren, dann frittieren und dazu Gurkensalat und Remoulade und Pils....


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich ersetze pils durch Kölsch aber die reste fritieren ist natürlich mal richtig geil.
da freut sich meine plauze...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Naja, man kann auch Abwasser dazu trinken - man muss es aber nicht....
:q:q:vik::q:q


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ja ja ja...|smash:|supergri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Mai 2014)

Köstlich

Super Thread da kann man sich echt ein paar gute Ideen holen. Das erste Rezept von ThomAs und Esox60 haben mir die nächsten beiden Wochenenden gerettet.
Meine Plautze freut sich schon


----------



## sprogoe (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



olli81 schrieb:


> Ich ersetze pils durch Kölsch




Da sind wir schon zu zweit#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann auch Abwasser dazu trinken - man muss es aber nicht....
> :q:q:vik::q:q




Hallo?

Thomas, 
wir sind hier nicht im Neandertal (Altbierregion).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

*GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*

Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten. 

Vorschläge:

Kartoffelsalat

Grüner Salat

Krautsalat

Gurkensalat

Tomatensalat



So sehr ich beim normalen Kochen darauf achte, eher niedrige Temperaturen einzusetzen, aufzupassen dass nichts zu hell bleibt - aber auch nix zu dunkel wird, Grillen ist was anderes.

Grillen ist der Urinstinkt!

Gegrillt wird auch grundsätzlich auf offenem Feuer, Holz oder Holzkohle. Es müssen die Flammen rausschlagen, wenn Fett runtertropft. Der Geruch glimmernder Holzkohle, das knistern von Scheiten - das gehört einfach zum Grillgenuss!

Elektrogrills, Gasgrills und was es da noch alles gibt, ist für Frauen oder Weicheier! Ebenso durchlöcherte Aluschalen "damit das Fett nicht in die Holzkohle runtertropft".

Gegrillt wird Fleisch. Oder Fleischprodukte. Oder als Angler (aber nur direkt am Wasser) auch mal frisch gefangener Fisch.

Maximal als Beilage noch Kartoffeln oder Knoblauchbrot (wenn nicht genug Fleisch da sein sollte...)

Nicht gegrillt werden Gemüsespiesse, Pilze, eingelegte Auberginen, Zucchini und ähnliches.

Das Grillgut - ob Wurst oder Fleisch - muss knusprig sein. Unabhängig davon wie es innen aussieht. Das kann man ja notfalls auch nochmal auf den Grill. Beim grillen KANN! nichts verbrennen - es wird nur knuspriger. 
Wünsche nach durch, medium oder englisch gebraten werden auch nur von Weicheiern geäußert. Der Mann isst, wie es vom Grill kommt - Hauptsache viel, knusprig, fetttriefend und nicht zu lasch gewürzt.

Achja, Gewürze.

Knoblauch.

Muss!

Viel!

Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika - scharf!

Kräuter?

Ok.

Etwas Rosmarin und Thymian



KEIN! Basilikum, Koriander, Zitronengras und son Zeuchs! Das gehört in die Küche, nicht auf den Grill!



Auch Getränke sind beim Grillen alternativlos.

BIER!

Sind Kinder dabei, kann man(n) in einem versteckten Winkel alkoholfreie Geränke aufbewahren.

NoGo - Getränke:

Pro Secco

Sekt

Cocktails



Nach dem Grillen ein Schnaps, grillen ist ja meist ne fettige Angelegenheit. Ein klarer guter Obstschnaps aus der jeweiligen Gegend.

Ein Grillfest wird nur dann zu einem Erfolg, wenn man sich nur Gäste einlädt, welche diese Regeln kennen und beherzigen.

Alles andere ist kein Grillen im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern entweder Familienfeier oder Treffen mit Freunden der Frau...


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

wie recht Du doch hast!

 bin zwar nicht der Beilagen- Fan, Grünfutter nehm ich lieber hochveredelt, im Prinzip reicht als Beilage ne "Bemm" 
aber ne gebackene Kartoffel entweder mit Schale in der Glut,
oder in Folie lass ich mir schon gefallen , 
irgendsoein "Sabbersmilie" muss her:q


----------



## holly08 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@Thomas
Endlich mal Jemand der was vom Grillen versteht!#6#6
Genau mein Denken:vik:


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@ Tom:
Meinst Du, dass ich der Damenwelt "meinen" Gurken-, Nudel- oder Kartoffelsalat anvertraue??????
Sie dürfen gerne den Salat kleinschnibbeln oder rupfen, aber das Dressing und Topping kommt von mir... :q Nachher kommt da noch irgendson "Lite-Zeugs" ran.................


----------



## olli81 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Bah!!!!

Das hat es bei uns einmal gegeben.  Allerdingd nicht von meiner frau sondern der Lebensgefährtin meines Vaters. 

Denkst du an nix böses und freust dich auf lecker nudelsalat zur groben Bratwurst ,und dann diese geschmakliche Verirrungen von salat.
Große Augen bei der beschuldigten als wirklich jeder das Gesicht verzogen hat.
dann das Geständniss!!!!
Es wurde bewusst auf miracle whip verzichtet und dafür eine auf joghurt basierende leichte salatcreme verwendet.#q


----------



## Esox60 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> 
> 
> Grillen ist der Urinstinkt!



Absolut richtig!

Schließlich haben wir 790 000 Jahre Evolutionsgeschichte hinter uns, in denen wir um ein Feuer saßen, Fleisch brutzelten und so gerochen haben, wie das Wild was wir erlegen wollten!|bigeyes
Das kann uns keiner mehr nehmen!

Also weiter so, immer her mit den Rezepten.

Wer in der og. epochalen Entwicklung irgendwo hängen geblieben ist, kann sie auch auf eine Tierhaut malen, und an Thomas schicken. Der stellt sie dann hier ein.:m


----------



## Tino (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo an alle Freunde der Glut

Ich hätte nicht gedacht ,dass dieser Trööt sooo gut angenommen wird.:vik:

Freut mich aber sehr,nur eins stört mich hier ganz gewaltig.:r


Wo bleiben eure Rezepte und Anleitungen das dass ganze auch was wird. Mit Zeiten und Kerntemperaturen ,was muss man dabei beachten und alles was dazu gehört????????

Die Bilder eurer Werke sind ja beeindruckend,aber auch deprimierend für den der es nachmachen will.

Da er nicht weiß WIE :c


Das soll hier ja kein Bilderbuch für GROßE sein,oder!? |wavey:


Tom: Ein großes Dankeschön an dich ,für unsere Grillbibel.

Du bringst es auf den Punkt,was es heißt,zu Grillen !!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> ........




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGbRDHlE-T4


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

;-))))))))


----------



## Esox60 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Beginnen wir doch mal mit einem anständigen Grill!

http://www.bbqpits.com/largestmobiles.htm


----------



## scotch2907 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Moin

Timo,da muß ich Dir Recht geben, ohne Rezept ist sch....!
Als Ausgangsmaterial für den Gyrosbraten hat ein 3 Kilo Schweinenacken gedient.
Der wurde quer mehrmals eingeschnitten wie auf den Bildern zu sehen war.
Dort kamen Zwiebelringe rein, das ganze dann großzügig mit Gyrosgewürz einreiben.
In das Gyrosgewürz haben wir noch zwei Löffel Paprikagewürz getan, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.
Nachdem das ganze dann zusammengebunden wurde, noch einmal mit Öl bestreichen in Frischhaltefolie wickeln und ab für eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank zum durchziehen.
Nächsten Tag den Grill auf 130-150 Grad geheizt und das ganze dann rauf auf den Grill bei indirekter Hitze.
Hin und wieder eine Hand voll Rächerchips hinterher und nach 4 Stunden hatten wir eine Kerntemperatur von 70 Grad.
Anschließend haben wir ihn noch einmal in Grillfolie gewickelt und ihn auf dem noch warmen Grill 30 min ziehen lassen.
Dann kleinschneiden und guten Hunger!
Das ganze haben wir auf einem 47er Weber gegrillt.


----------



## scotch2907 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Zum Thema NUR Fleisch auf dem Grill, sehe ich genau so.
ABER meine Frau hat letzten zwei klein Päckchen auf den Grill geschmuggelt.
Zwei in Grillfolie gewickelte Bananen, die sie längs aufgeschnitten und mit Nugatschokolade gefüllt hatte.
Die beiden haben wir nach 20 min vom Grill genommen, da waren die Bananen schön weich und die Schokolade verlaufen.
Als Nachtisch, sehr lecker!|rolleyes


----------



## Hoscheck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Das mit den Bananen kann aber auch etwas appetitlicher aussehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Moin Tino
Ein leckeres und günstiges Gericht, mit Fleisch aus dem Schweinenacken. Kauft folgendes ein: 


1 Schweinenacken, ca. 3 kg
5 zwiebeln
2 TL Salz
3 TL schwarzer Pfeffer
3 TL Chiliflocken
3 TL getrockneter Thymian
4 TL Cayennepfeffer
1 Liter mildes Bier   und eine prise meer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-LCTfdpYWU

letztes jahr der hit beim camping
jeder hat es mal verbessert

mfg nobbi


----------



## Tino (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Danke ,dass jetzt auch ein paar schöne Rezepte kommen. #6

...vielleicht noch ein paar Sachen zum Fisch grillen?

Ich denke auch,dass es viele interessieren wird,mit welchen Geräten ihr das Grillen und oder Smoken betreibt.
Auch welche Kohle ihr bevorzugt ,auf Grund ihrer guten Eigenschaften und noch andere Tipps zum Thema Grillen und Smoken.

Das wird auch gut ankommen,ob als Erfahrungsaustausch oder als Anhang für Einsteiger.


----------



## Sherminator (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Was ich persönlich als passionierter Griller empfehlen kann ist folgendes.
Man nehme ein paar (natürlich möglichst selbstangebaute) Habanero chilis, lege diese für ca. 2-3 Wochen in guten Honig ein, und dann hat man zum einen extrem milde und zuckersüsse Chilis die man hervorragend z.B in den Fisch beim grillen/räuchern legen kann oder auch in Fleischtaschen und zum anderen den Honig der die herliche Schärfe und exotische Fruchtigkeit aufgenommen hat den man als marinade oder auch als kleines Topping für z.B. auf dem Grill in der Schale gegrillte bananen hernhemen kann! (Mein absoluter Favorit als Nachtisch genial wie simpel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Das ist ja mal ein Tipp - habe ich so noch nie gemacht, werd ich ausprobieren.
Danke!


----------



## HRO1961 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Spitzentrööt!!!!!!!!!

Weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Wahrscheinlich mit dem Roastbeef von Thomas. Will mich aber auch ein wenig einbringen:

1. Hühnerkeulen
Eine kräftige Gemüseboullion mit grob zerhakten Zwiebeln (mit Schale!!!) Knoblauchzehen mit Schale mit einem Kochmesser zerdrücken, Kräuter der Provence und eine kleingehackte Chilischote in die Boullion geben. Die Hühnerbeine in die kalte!! Boullion geben. Aufkochen lassen. 10 Min köcheln lassen. Herd ausmachen und  mit Deckel drauf anschließend 12 Std. ziehen lassen. Fertig zum Grillen.

2. Rindersteak in einer Marinade aus Whiskey, Sojasauce, geriebener Knoblauchzehe ca. 12  Std. ziehen lassen. Fertig zum Grillen.

3. Tipp für Gasgriller. Feuchtes Räuchermehl in Alufolie (Tennisballgroß) einrollen. Mit nem Zahnstocher rundrum einpieken und auf die Lavasteine legen. Gibt den notwendigen Rauch.

4. Tipp für Fisch- und Gemüsegriller: Grillmatten, antihaftbeschichtet  (einfach auf den Grillrost legen und anschließend in die Geschirrspülmaschine werfen) gibt es von Fackelmann für 3 € und. So kann man sogar Fischfilets grillen und nicht nur dünsten.

5. Schweinenackensteaks mit Salz, Curry und Paprikapulver würzen. In einer Marinenade aus Öl, geriebener Knoblauchzehe (ca. 1 kleine Knoblauchzehe pro Stk. Fleisch) und Kräutern der Provence ca 12 Std einlegen und ab dafür. 

Gruß von der Ostsee.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Morgen gibt es Spareribs! 

Dafür wurden den Strängen erstmal die Innenhäute ab 
gezogen und alles schön mit MagicDust einmassiert.

Morgen geht es dann weiter, bei Interesse hier natürlich dokumentiert. |asmil:


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ach ja, noch ein kleiner Nachschlag von meiner Feierabendvergrillung von Montag Abend 


Roastbeef mit Kräuter-Senf Kruste

Vorbereitung:

1. Roastbeef waschen, trocknen und von allen Seiten Salzen
2. Zerlassene Butter, Semmelbrösel, Senf, Rosmarin, Thymian und Blockhouse Steakpfeffer zu einer Paste verrühren und 5mm dick zu einer Platte ausrollen, dann in den Kühlschrank packen.

Durchführung:

1. Das Roastbeef so wie es ist komplett kräftig angrillen
2. bei indirekter Hitze auf dem Grill mit Fettseite oben bis 50° Kern brutzeln lassen (ca 1Std bei 150°)
3. Jetzt den Fettdeckel entfernen und gegen die inzwischen Schnittfest gewordene Krustenplatte aus dem Kühlschrank tauschen.
4. Alles wieder in den Ofen und das Roastbeef bis 65° Kern fertig garen lassen. Die Kruste sollte sich in der Zeit zu dem Entwickeln was man auf den Bildern sehen kann. :l
5. Das Stück Fleisch aus dem Grill holen und auf einem Brett mindestens 5 Minuten liegen lassen. Auf keinen Fall abdecken oder so eine Quatsch!

Anschnitt und ab gehts, dazu gab es bei uns Salat und Kräuterbutter. 



Und alles was ich mache wird auf einem 57iger Weber Mastertouch gemacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

mmmmh, sieht gut aus, Kai.....

Wenn ich Zeit hab (weil ich den schönen Tipp mit den Hühnerkeulen gelesen hab, danke dafür), stell ich mal ein Video ein, wie leicht man die ausbeinen kann ..


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mmmmh, sieht gut aus, Kai.....
> 
> Wenn ich Zeit hab (weil ich den schönen Tipp mit den Hühnerkeulen gelesen hab, danke dafür), stell ich mal ein Video ein, wie leicht man die ausbeinen kann ..



Mach es aber gleich in cool und nimm das ganze Huhn, das mache ich immer und packe es dann als ob nie was passiert ist auf meinen Drehspieß und grillen es fertig. Am Tisch kann man es dann wie einen Braten aufschneiden, immer ein Ahaaa! Erlebnis für alle die das noch nie vorher erlebt haben. Auch perfekt für Füllungen oder geile Marinaden/Gewürze. Finde ich innen besser als außen da die hier ja gerne verbrennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

hehehe, hohl ausbeinen ist aber schon für Fortgeschrittene..
Klein anfangen....


----------



## HRO1961 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Würde mich über das Video vom Ausbeinen von Hühnerbeinen (welch Wortkombination) freuen. 

LG


----------



## mathei (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> 4. Tipp für Fisch- und Gemüsegriller: Grillmatten, antihaftbeschichtet  (einfach auf den Grillrost legen und anschließend in die Geschirrspülmaschine werfen) gibt es von Fackelmann für 3 € und. So kann man sogar Fischfilets grillen und nicht nur dünsten.



guter tip kannte ich bisher nicht. danke
http://www.culinarioonline.de/Culin...te-mit-Antihaftbeschichtung-52-cm-Durchmesser

hatte bei meinen Dorschspießen probleme mit dem anbacken.
Dorsch mal anders.
Heute solltes es mal Schaschlik sein das 1. Mal.
Also fix mal ein paar Filets aufgetaut und aus dem Netz ein Rezept gezogen.
750 g      dicke Dorschfilets, ersatzweise Lengfischfilets          225 g       Ananasstücke aus der Dose          1       große rote  Paprikaschote          3 EL      Sojasauce          1 Tl      brauner Zucker          2 EL      weißer Essig          2 EL      Tomatensauce (Fertigprodukt)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




12 Holzspieße in kaltem Wasser 30 Minuten einweichen, bis sie sinken.
Unterdessen den Fisch in 2,5 cm große Würfel schneiden, die Ananas abtropfen; dabei 2 EL des Safts aufbewahren.
Die Paprika in 2,5 cm große Stücke schneiden.
Paprika, Fisch und Ananas abwechselnd auf Spieße stecken und alle Spieße in eine flache Schale legen.
Ananassaft, Sojasauce, Zucker Essig und Tomatensauce gut vermischen und   über die Spieße gießen und abgedeckt im Kühlschrank 3 Stunden kalt   stellen. 

Den Grill vorheizen.
Die Spieße auf einer leicht gefetteten Grillplatte 2-3 Minuten von jeder   Seite grillen, bis sie gar sind; dabei zwischendurch immer mal wieder   mit der Marinade einpinseln.

Mit Brot und einem frischen Salat servieren. 

dann ab auf den Grill.





Um auch noch einen leichten Grillgeschmackt zu erhalten, habe ich sie noch kurz direkt rauf gelegt.
Ein absoluter *Fehler*. Der Fisch backt an.




Also schnell wieder zurück damit auf die Aluschale.
Das Resultat oberlecker.
Wie man sehen kann, hatte ich auch noch 2. Stk. Fleisch auf dem Grill.
Habe aber nur eins davon gegessen, da ich schnell wieder an die Spieße ran wollte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Tino 
jetzt hab ich hunger bekommen|krach:
das kannst nicht bei www lernen

macht weiter Jungs#6

guten appetit
                   euer nobbi



Ps. gn8


----------



## Kotzi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Schon mal wer Pulled Pork im Backofen gemacht?
Gerubbed ist der Nacken schon und einvakuumiert.
Aber wie stelle ich das am besten an?
Grill ist halt nicht vorhanden als Student der in ner Platte wohnt ( und nicht erlaubt).
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Sherminator (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@thomas9904 meinst Du die Nummer mit den Habaneros oder mit den Bananen?

Um da nochmal etwas mehr ins Detail zu gehen:

Die habaneros sollten geviertelt werden ob mit oder ohne Samen bleibt jedem selber überlassen!
Die Bananen sind super easy einfach so wie sie sind in der Schale auf den grill und immer wenn die schale sich schwar verfärbt (nein nicht verbrannnt ist ein natürlicher Prozess) einfach wenden bis sie auf allen seiten Schwarz ist.
Was auch großartig ist wenn man einen Smoker hat Spitzpaprika über einer räuchermischung gar ziehen lassen bis sich die Schale leicht bräunt und dann in sehr gutes Olivenöl mit etwas Knoblauch und groben Meersalz einlegen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Habaneros - bin doch keine Frau, dass ich Desserts auf den Grill hauen würde  - hat ja fast was von Gemüsespiessen ;-))))))))))


----------



## Kotzi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@ Torsk

Machst du deinen Magic Dust mit Cumin?
Ich favorisiere eher den nach MeatHead, den find ich richtig lecker und rub damit eigentlich fast alles, von Rippchen über Nacken bis zu Chicken Wings.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ja das muss da definitiv mit rein.


----------



## Sherminator (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habaneros - bin doch keine Frau, dass ich Desserts auf den Grill hauen würde  - hat ja fast was von Gemüsespiessen ;-))))))))))


Hehe deswegen pimpe ich das Dessert mit den Honig da geht keine Frau mehr bei :vik:
Allerdings findet Gemüse auch nicht den weg auf den rost das können die schön als rohkostbeilage mampfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

#6#6#6


----------



## Sherminator (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@Kotzi 

ja das geht ist aber echt schon königsklasse.
Du brauchst geduld , ein bratenthermometer und eine backofengeignete schale.
Die Schale kommt unter den Braten mit etwas brühe der schalenboden sollte immer mit flüssikeit bedeckt sein.
Dann den Braten mittig über die Schale Thermometer rein und dann bei ca 110-120 grad garen bist du so 75-90 grad kerntemperatur hast.
Dann das ganze schön dick in alufolie wickeln und ne stunde ruhen lassen.
Dann nach belieben warm oder kalt servieren die flüssigkeit die sich in der Schale sammelt bloss nicht weggiessen etwas einreduzieren bissel rotwein dran absolut lecker! Viel erfolg!


----------



## Tino (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Absolut geil wie hier die Rezepte reinballern.

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle erstmal.

Von mir ein Vorschlag um richtige Männer satt und zufrieden zu machen.

Ich habe den. Tip vom Boardie Euro mal bekommen.

Einen ganzen Nacken durchpökeln oder spritzen.

Dann für 2-3 Stunden trocknen und in den Räucherofen hängen.
Kernthermometer in den Nacken und Feuer in den Ofen.
Ich habe ihn ca.6 Stunden bei 90 Grad auf eine Kerntemperatur von 72 Grad gebracht und dann für ca. 15 min. Abgedeckt warm gehalten.
Gefeuert hatte ich mit reinem Buchenholz.

Der absolute Knaller sage ich euch und ich garantiere euch das nicht eine Fleischfaser übrig bleibt.
Das hatte ich mal mit Rezept und Bildern im Ultimativen Räuchertrööt gepostet.

Dieses Jahr mache ich das mit gespritztem Nacken oder dicker Rippe.
Werde natürlich berichten

Hier noch ein paar Rezepte


Senfbraten Gegrillt

Für 6 Personen

1kg Schweinelende
etwas Salz
1 Bund glatte Petersilie
1 große Zwiebel
2 Knoblauchzehen
½ Bund Basilikum
1EL grüner Pfeffer
4EL scharfer Senf 
½TL Majoran
3EL öL
Grillöl zum Bestreichen
Als erstes wird das Fleisch abgespült und von innen wie außen ausreichend gesalzt. Die Petersilie, der Knoblauch und die Zwiebeln fein hacken. Das gleiche gilt auch für das Basilikum. Zerdrücken Sie nun den grünen Pfeffer und geben Sie ihn mit dem Senf, Basilikum, öl und Majoran in eine Schüssel und vermischen Sie das Ganze. Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Knoblauch dazu geben und den Einschnitt des Fleisches damit füllen und mit Küchengarn umwickeln. Nun kommt das Fleisch an Spieß und muss 15-25 min. bei ständigem Drehen gegrillt werden. Ist der Braten dann schön knusprig vom Spieß nehmen und servieren! 

Guten Appetit!
Garnelen Gegrillt

Für 8 Personen

25-30 Garnelenschwänze( Achtung je nach Größe)
4 Knoblauchzehen
etwas Salz. Pfeffer und Chilipulver
7-8El Olivenöl
1 Zitrone
Die Garnelen halbieren und mittig vom Rücken her einschneiden. Aufklappen und den Garnelendarm sorgfältig entfernen. Die Knoblauchzehen werden ganz fein gehackt und mit öl, Salz sowie Chili vermischt. Den Zitronensaft auspressen und nach Geschmack mit hinzugeben. Die Garnelen 2-3 Stunden in die Marinade legen. Dann die Garnelen aufspießen oder auf das Grillrost legen und vorsichtig drehen. 

Guten Appetit!
Forelle Gegrillt

Für 8 Personen

8 Forellen 
3-4 Zitronen 
etwas Salz
1-2 Zitronen
4 Knoblauchzehen
etwas Pfeffer
4EL Öl
1 Bund gemischte Kräuter 
200g Kräuterbutter
Die Forellen gründlich abwaschen, trocken tupfen und innen wie außen mit der Zitronenhälfte einreiben. Die Knoblauchzehen fein haken und mit den Kräutern, Gewürzen, sowie der Kräuterbutter in die Bauchhöhle der Forellen geben und ordentlich verteilen. 
Auf den eingeölten Grillrost legen und etwa 8-10 min. garen lassen.

Guten Appetit!
Leckere Beilagen zum Grillen

Schalotten, Paprika, Tomaten, Pilze, Maiskolben, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Chili, Aubergine, Zucchini, Kartoffeln, Grillkäse, Brot, Radieschen, Reis, Polenta, Kräuter jeglicher Art, Salate
Barbecue Sauce

- Hacken Sie 2 Zwiebeln und 5 Knoblauchzehen fein
- Entkernen Sie 2 Paprikas und schneiden Sie diese in kleine Stücke ca. 4 - 5 mm
- 2 - 3 Chilischoten waschen und entkernen, durch die Mitte teilen und in kleine Ringe schneiden
- Anschließend mit 3 EL öl verrühren und in Kühl stellen 5 - 6 Stunden
- bevor das Grillfest losgeht, mit ca. 500 ml Ketchup und Kräutern nach Beliebigkeit hinzugeben


Curry - Bananen - Sauce

- Schälen Sie 2 Bananen und zerdrücken Sie diese mit einer Gabel
- Vermischen Sie 7 EL Mayonnaise, 6 EL Creme fraiche und 3 EL Currypulver
- Zum Verzehr Kühl stellen


Frischkäsesauce mit Gemüse

- Verrühren Sie 2 Pack. Frischkäse , 2 Pack. Kräuterfrischkäse und 1Becher Sahne
- 2 Paprika (rot oder grün), 3 Möhren und 1 kleine Zwiebel in Würfel klein schneiden und unter Frischkäsemenge geben
- mit Salz, Pfeffer und Knoblauch abschmecken
Senfsauce mit Kapern

- Verrühren Sie 300 g saure Sahne und 3 EL Senf sowie 2 EL Kapern
- mit Fondor und Pfeffer würzen und abschmecken


Tsatziki

- Lassen Sie durch ein Sieb 3 Becher Schmand und 3 Becher Joghurt über Nacht durch ein Sieb abtropfen
- Schälen Sie 2-3 Gurken, und raspeln diese, salzen und etwa ½ Std. ziehen lassen
- Flüssigkeit muss abgossen werden
- Das Gemisch mit den Gurken verrühren und 5-6 Knoblauch Zehnen dazugeben
- Würzen können Sie das ganze noch mit Dill, Salz, weißem Pfeffer, Weißweinessig oder Olivenöl


Paprika Chutney

- 4 gelbe oder rote Paprika sowie Fruchtfleisch von 2 Nektarinen in kleine Würfel schneiden
- mit 2 EL Zitronensaft, 2 EL gehackte Basilikum, 2 EL Tabasco, 1 walnußgroßem Stück Ingwer fein gehackt und ½ TL getrocknetem Thymian vermischen und ca. 10 min. köcheln lassen
- 150g Apfelkraut zugeben und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen


Geeignete Fleischstücke zum Grillen

Rind- Scheiben/Steak von Roastbeef, Hüfte, Lende/Filet, Oberschale, Kluft
Kalb- Scheiben von Oberschale und Unterschal, Kugel, Hüfte, Filet ganz oder als Steak, Rücken (Kotelett), Haxe
Geeignete Innereien: Leber, Herz, Niere, Bries und Hirn
Schwein- Schnitzel von: Oberschale, Unterschale, Hüfte, Kugel, Lende, Filet, Koteletts von Rücken, Nacken/Kamm und Bauch, Hinteres Eisbein
Geeignete Innereien: Leber, Nieren, Herz
Lamm- Scheiben aus dem Kamm, Rücken (Koteletts) aus der Keule (1 - 2 cm dick)
Geeignete Innereien: Leber, Nieren, Bries, Herz und Hoden


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Goooiiiil!!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## olli81 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Kerntemperatur pulled pork sollte soweit ich weiß schon mindestens 87 grad haben, besser knapp über 90.

Sonst wie schon beschrieben  viel zeit mitbringen, mein pulled pork hat schlappe 13 Stunden gebraucht. Die zweite Plateau phase kann sich ganz schon ziehen.

aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Kotzi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

@Torsk
http://oldmountainbbq.com/2009/06/22/magic-dust-rub/

Der hier schmeckt mir besser als der mit Cumin, probiers mal aus!

Und danke an die Tipps für Pulled Pork, mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hier die Bilder zu den gestrigen 3-2-1 Ribs, nach ganz klassischem Rezept. Nur das ich mir die Glasiererei im BO gegönnt habe, da ich kein Bock hatte bei dem Wetter länger als eine Minuten draußen zu stehen :m


----------



## Kotzi (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Pulled Pork aus dem Backofen ist sehr gut gelungen.
War noch saftig, ist super zerfallen, nur der Rauchgeschmack fehlte.
Werd dann wohl wenn ich das das nächste mal mache noch ein bisschen Liquid Smoke hinzufügen. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Wenn Du nen guten Abzug in der Küche hast:
Holzspäne zum glimmen bringen in einer Blechbüchse und die einfach in den Ofen zum Fleisch stellen, wenn Du Rauchgeschmack brauchst.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Nenenene^^ Ich wohne in der Platte und habe außer einer Passiven Lüftung nichts außer der Balkontür. Und wenn es da raus räuchert sieht das einer der 1 Mio auf dem Balkon hockenden und gaffenden Nachbarn und dann hab ich die Feuerwehr hier auf der Matte stehen. Das ärgste was ich mache ist ganz selten mal mit nem TRO Fisch räuchern, aber da will ich auch keine Stunde qualm auf dem Balkon produzieren. Es kommt irgendwannmal die Zeit für alles, bis dahin mache ich einfach das beste aus dem was ich habe 
Gibt ja auch Liquid Smoke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

ok.- dann haste da Arxxxkarte gezogen...

Seh ich ein....

Aber so der Flüssigrauch, ich weis net so - dann lieber ohne Rauch als sowas..

Aber jeder wie er mag.........


----------



## Tino (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Das kann schnell bitter werden,sollte zuviel genommen werden.

Mein Ding wär das auch nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Noch nicht ausprobiert den Flüssigrauch.
Notfals muss da beim nächsten mal ein Rippchenstrang dran glauben, die werden im backofen nämlich auch sehr lecker, und bei einem Rippchenstrang ists nicht so tragisch wie bei nem ganzen Nacken der für 14 Stunden im BO liegt.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Gibt auch noch Rauchsalz. Gibt auch das Aroma.


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Würde auch eher zu Rauchsalz auf nem E-Grill tendieren.

Flüssigrauch lehne ich auch ab - reicht doch schon, was die Industrie uns als "geräuchert" vorsetzt. Muss man doch im Kleinen nicht haben.

Ich muss beim Grillen auch nicht alles geräuchert haben. Oftmals ist pur besser.
Wenn ich mir den viel gelobten Rauchring der Amis an ihrem Fleisch ansehe, dann wird mir immer ganz flau im Magen. Aber was will man von Menschen erwarten, deren Gaumen an Erdnussbutter gewöhnt ist. 

Da das WE gutes Wetter verspricht, werde ich mir nen Wildschwein-Nacken aus der Truhe nehmen und Steaks aus ihm schneiden. Diese werde ich wie ein Thüringer-Rostbrätl einlegen und auf direkter Hitze grillen.
Ich werde berichten, wie es geworden ist. Wenn es gut wird, geht diese Saison vornehmlich Wildschwein über den Grill.


----------



## Tino (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo FisherMan

Da bin ich ja gespannt.

Auf deinen Bericht und vielleicht Foddos?


----------



## Esox60 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Da das WE gutes Wetter verspricht, werde ich mir nen Wildschwein-Nacken aus der Truhe nehmen und Steaks aus ihm schneiden. Diese werde ich wie ein Thüringer-Rostbrätl einlegen und auf direkter Hitze grillen.
> Ich werde berichten, wie es geworden ist. Wenn es gut wird, geht diese Saison vornehmlich Wildschwein über den Grill.



Wildsausteak vom Grill...... hmmmmmmm.

Das ist ja kaum noch steigerungsfähig, und wir haben erst Mai..


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Wildsausteak vom Grill...... hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Das ist ja kaum noch steigerungsfähig, und wir haben erst Mai..


 
Doch geht. :q
Ich habe auch noch nen ganzen Dammhirsch in der Truhe.:m

Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich den auf den Grill packe. Der Rücken war Sous Vide gegart und anschließend in der Pfanne kurz gebraten ein Gedicht.

Bringt mich auf ne Idee - vielleicht probiere ich Sous Vide mal zusammen mit nem Grill aus. Sollte ja ähnlich gut gehen, wie mit ner Pfanne. Das teste ich aber erstmal mit nem Rindersteak.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Tino schrieb:


> .......
> Auf deinen Bericht und vielleicht Foddos?


 
Heute Abend geht´s los - zerteilen und marinieren.
Gegrillt wird Samstag.
Ich werde mal alles dokumentieren und dann am Sonntag oder Montag einstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



fisherman66 schrieb:


> ich werde mal alles dokumentieren und dann am sonntag oder montag einstellen.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht´s los - zerteilen und marinieren.
> Gegrillt wird Samstag.
> Ich werde mal alles dokumentieren und dann am Sonntag oder Montag einstellen.



na da steigt die spannung. #6 freu mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Justsu (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Doch geht. :q
> Ich habe auch noch nen ganzen Dammhirsch in der Truhe.:m
> 
> Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich den auf den Grill packe. Der Rücken war Sous Vide gegart und anschließend in der Pfanne kurz gebraten ein Gedicht.
> ...


 
Das ist interessant! 

Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass man Wildfleisch nicht Niedertemperaturgaren sollte, da die Konsistenz des Fleisches "weich/matschig" werden soll!?? Hast Du den Hirschrücken genauso wie z.B. Rind gegart, oder anders?

Besten Gruß
Justsu


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Justsu schrieb:


> Das ist interessant!
> 
> Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass man Wildfleisch nicht Niedertemperaturgaren sollte, da die Konsistenz des Fleisches "weich/matschig" werden soll!?? Hast Du den Hirschrücken genauso wie z.B. Rind gegart, oder anders?
> 
> ...


 
OT on

Ich habe einen ausgelösten und parierten Dammhirschrücken genommen.
Diesen einmal aus Gründen der Händelbarkeit in der Mitte durchgeschnitten und in 2 Vakuumbeuteln mit einem Rosmarinzweig und einer halben, in Scheiben geschnittene Knoblachzehe, vakuumiert.
Im Sous Vide-Garer habe ich die Stücke auf eine Kerntemperatur von 60 °C gebracht.

Anschließend habe ich eine geschmiedete Pfanne auf Temperatur gebracht und die beiden, warmen Hirschrücken kräftig rundum darin angebraten. 
Dazu habe ich die Pfanne immer wieder von der Flamme genommen und die Fleischstücken mit dem Bratfett übergossen. Als alles eine schöne Farbe hatte, habe ich das Fleisch noch ca. 3 bis 4 Min ruhen gelassen, aufgeschnitten und mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.

Ergebnis:
Labberig und matschig war hier gar nichts. es war, wie es sein sollte. Super rosa, toll aromatisiert und butterzart.

NT im Backofen habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Vorher angebraten und bei 100 °C im Backofen auf 60°C Kerntemperatur mit Kerntemperaturfühler.
War auch nix matschig und labberig. Sous-Vide aromatisiert aber besser.

OT Ende.


----------



## Gohann (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Grillens! Hatte gestern Abend auch eine Premiere. Habe das erste Mal Dicke Rippe gegrillt.

Zum Rezept: Das Stück war um 1200 gr. schwer. Ich habe es Donnerstag Abend mit Senf bestrichen und mit Don Marcos Pork Powder gerubbt. Das Ganze mit zwei Rosmarin Zweigen in eine Frischhaltetüte und bis 2 Stunden vor dem Grillen im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.

Kohleschalen in den Grill, angefeuert und ab damit auf den Grill. Nach ner guten Stunde war sie fertig! Kerntemperatur lag so bei 80 Grad. Leckeres saftiges Fleisch und weniger Abfall als bei Spareribbs. Zudem noch ne Ecke günstiger!

Als Beilagen gab es Rosmarin Kartoffeln und nen grünen Salat.

Aber seht selbst#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## mathei (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

lecker und einfach, so soll es sein.


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Danke Gohann, so etwas habe ich schon länger vor.
Jetzt nach Deinem Selbstversuch werde ich es antesten.


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

So, Wildschweinnacken ist vergrillt.
(erstens kommt es anders und zweitens, als man denkt)

Donnerstag Abend habe ich die Nackensteaks gepfeffert, mit Senf  bestrichen, mit Zwiebeln geschichtet und mit dunklem, süßlichen Bier  aufgegoßen, bis es bedeckt war. Das ganze lag bis Freitag Abend in der  Marinade. Aus Transportgründen wurde es anschließend vakuumiert.

Ursprünglich war das Grillen bei mir geplant, wir mussten aber kurzfristig zum Vater meiner LAG, so dass mir leider nicht mein übliches Equipment zur Verfügung stand. Aber egal - Feuer reicht. 

Die Steaks waren ca. fingerdick geschnitten. Beim Grillen hatte ich mich anfangs an die Anweisung zum Thüringer Rostbrätl gehalten und das Fleisch bei mittlerer Hitze gegrillt.

Den Damen war es ganz recht, denn sie wollten mal wieder durchgegrillt.
Nachdem die erste Tranche gegrillt war, haben wir erstmal gegessen.

Der Geschmack von Senf und süßem Bier war genial. Was bei den Wildschweinsteaks auf diese Weise nicht genial war, war die Tatsache, dass sie annährend durchgegrillt, zäh werden. Obwohl vom Nacken, reicht das wenige Fett junger Wildschweine nicht aus, um sie wie gewohnt zu grillen.

Da mir das ganze keine Ruhe ließ, habe ich für die zweite Tranche den Grill noch einmal mit durchgeglühten Briketts bestückt und die Steaks bei voller Hitze ca. 1,5 Minuten von jeder Seite gegrillt und per Fingerprobe die Konsistenz getestet.
Für gut befunden ruhten diese anschließend ca. 3 Minuten in Alufolie.
Dieses Ergebnis war wesentlich besser, als die konventionell gegrillten Teile.
das Fleisch blieb leicht rosa und war zart. Der Senf-Bier-Zwiebel-Geschmack kam auch hier voll zur Geltung.

Das war mein erster Versuch mit Wildschwein-Nackensteaks.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie beim nächsten Mal dicker schneiden, ober bei der Methode des ganz kurzen Grillens bleiben.

Um das Ganze abzurunden gab es noch selbst gemachte Kartoffelspalten, nen Mexico-Pfannengemüse (leider TK) und einen frischen grünen Salat.

Wildschweinnacken im Ganzen in ein Bacon-Netz gewickelt habe ich schon öfter gegrillt. Auch sie lagen in der Kühlung in der gleichen Marinade. Hier lasse ich sie aber mindesten 4 Tage durchziehen. 
Gegrillt habe ich hier indirekt bis zu 75-80 °C Kerntemperatur. Meist irgendwo dazwischen und anschließend 10 Min ruhen lassen.

Fazit der ganzen Aktion:

- Geschmacklich top
- Umsetzung ist noch Ausbaufähig


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Wenn´s mal wieder schief läuft - Frustgrillen für 2 Personen


----------



## Esox60 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hi Leute.

Nach den ganzen leckeren Bildern und Rezepten, mal von mir eine Technikfrage.

Bei meinem Smoker (no Name, aber ähnlich  wie EL FUEGO)

bekomme ich keine Unterhitze. Ich lege das Fleisch in Höhe und Breite genau mittig, dort wo auch das Thermometer ist.
Die Hitze scheint aber genau oben drüber zu ziehen, denn nach Anschnitt ist das Fleisch von der Oberseite her, bis zum Kern gut durch, und von unten her nicht.
Natürlich kann man das Fleisch auch mal wenden, aber ich finde es nicht normal, und wollt mal nachfragen was Ihr da so für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## Gohann (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Esox, mach mal ein paar Fotos von deinem Grill. Vielleicht kann dir jemand anhand der Fotos besser helfen.

So nun ein neues Rezept von heute Abend. Ich habe heute Geflügelspiesse gegrillt. 

Zutaten.  2 Hähnchenbrustfilets 
               1Paprikaschote
                1 Zwiebel
         100 g geräucherter Bauchspeck
               Gewürz


Ich habe die Brustfilets in Würfel geschnitten, genau wie den Speck und das Gemüse. Als Gewürz nehme ich eine fertige Mischung Hähnchengewürz aus dem türkischen Supermarkt. Die Mischung wird mit etwas Zitronensaft, 1-2 EL Öl,1EL Currypulver und 1 EL Chilliflocken angerührt. Da hinein kommt das Fleisch. Die kann man bis zu 1 Tag marinieren. Danach spieße stecken, Grill indirekt vorheizen, die Spiesse 30-40 min. indirekt grillen.

Heute hatten wir als Beilage Rustikales Gemüse!

Guten Appetit!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## schmutzpuckel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

So ich habe auch mal den Grill brennen lassen. Gegrillt wurde Gyros am Spieß.

Zuerst habe ich das Fleisch, in dem Fall 1,8 KG Schweinnacken, am Vortag in ca. 1 cm dünne Scheiben geschnitten. Das ganze habe ich mit 3 TL Thymian, 2 TL Majoran, 3 TL Oregano, 2 TL Rosmarin, 2 TL Paprika einer Prise Zimt, sowie Salz und Pfeffer, einer geschnitten Gemüsezwiebel und einem Schuß Olivenöl vermengt. Dies habe ich über Nacht im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.

Mittags habe ich das Fleisch auf den Spieß geschoben und ca. 45 Min indirekt gegrillt. Den Deckel habe ich dabei geschlossen gehalten.

Zum Schluß habe ich das Gyros vom Spieß geschnitten und im Fladenbrot mit Tzaziki und ein wenig Kompost serviert.#6


----------



## sprogoe (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Zum Schluß habe ich das Gyros vom Spieß geschnitten und im Fladenbrot mit Tzaziki und ein wenig Kompost?|kopfkrat serviert.#6




ich hoffe, es hat geschmeckt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Kompost:
Salat, Tomaten, Gurken,Zwiebeln:m


Ja es hat hervorragend geschmeckt , Danke:m


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

okay, alles verstanden.


----------



## mere1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Servus Esox,



> Bei meinem Smoker bekomme ich keine Unterhitze.


benutzt du Tuning Plates? Falls nicht dann versuch das mal, ist nichts weiter als ein paar Bleche von unterschiedlicher breite die im Smoker ausgelegt werden.(unter dem Grillrost) Bilder von deinem Smoker wären hilfreicher eine Lösung zu finden.
Damit du verstehst was ich meine:
Bild 1

Bild 2
Somit steigt die Hitze nicht so schnell nach oben und es hilft auch die Temp. besser regeln zu können.
Kannst auch mal danach googeln.

mfg mere


----------



## Esox60 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hi mere.

Vielen Dank für den nützlichen Tipp.
Das werde ich beim nächsten mal probieren.
Ich habe folgenden Smoker:
 Link Entfernt!

Ich schicke es Dir per PN.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Vorbereitung fürs Abendliche Grillen!

1. Rumpsteaks in Asia BBQ Soße
2. Schweineoberschale in Roasted Red Pork Mix > später auf Spießen

Wird alles auf einem CIG Gussrost mit dem Weber direkt gegrillt.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo zusammen,
bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und ca. 30 Grad habe ich heute mal lecker gegrillt.

Schweinelende  wurde in Stücke geschnitten und über nacht in Würzöl eingelegt. Dazu  habe ich Öl mit einem kleinen Schuß Essigessenz, BBQ-Grillgewürz  Classic, schwarzem geschroteten Pfeffer, scharfes Paprikagewürz (aus  einem russ. Supermarkt, ähnlich Chillipulver und einer geschnittenen  Zwiebel verwendet. Das ganze mehrmals durchgemischt.
Heute mittag auf  große Schaschlikspieße abwechselnd mit Scheiben aus Zwiebel, Zucchinie  und roter Paprike gesteckt, gesalzen und über Holzkohle gegrillt.
Dazu  gab es Baguette und einen Spargelsalat. Der bestand aus Spargel in  mundgerechten Stücken gekocht, Spalten geschnittener Avocado,  gewürfeltem Schafskäse und Salatherzen.
Das ganze durchgemischt auf  Teller angerichtet und mit einer Sauca Hollandaise / die aber mit nur  einem Stück Butter angerichtet war / vermischt mit dem Saft einer  Zitrone und 2 Tel. Honig überzogen. Obendrauf zur Garnierung  einige  geviertelte Erdbeeren. 
Als Getränk einige Wodka und 2 - 3 Flaschen Bier.






Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.









Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.









Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





Schöne Pfingsten noch wünscht Siggi


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Einfach herrlich Siggi.

Ich hatte mal deine russischen Spieße erwartet?

Meinen originalen Mangalgrill werd ich auch bald wieder benutzen und berichten.


----------



## Bruce Payne (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Huhu!


Geschlagene 11 Seiten und noch kein Hinweis auf das Grillen von Fischfilets auf Holzplanke?

So gehts: Man nehme ein mindestens daumendickes Brettchen aus unbehandeltem Holz und wässere es über Nacht (es sollte vollständig mit Wasser bedeckt sein, ggf. mit einem Stein o.ä. beschweren) - als Holzart ist grundsätzlich alles geeignet, was auch zum Räuchern verwendet wird (persönlich bevorzuge ich Pflaume).
Am nächsten Tag wird der Kugelgrill klassisch für das indirekte Grillen eingerichtet und unter Feuer gesetzt.
Das gewässerte Holzbrett wird nun oberflächlich abgetrocknet und zunächst direkt über den glühenden Kohlen auf dem Grillrost platziert, bis die Unterseite deutlich anfängt zu rauchen. Das Holzbrett wird dann in den indirekten Grillbereich verschoben, die Oberseite mit Öl bestrichen und das Fischfilet darauf platziert (mein persönlicher Klassiker ist lediglich mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürztes und mit dünn geschnittenen Limettenscheiben garniertes Lachsfilet). Deckel auf den Kugelgrill aufsetzen und bei mittlerer Hitze (sorry, kein Garraumthermometer vorhanden) je nach Dicke des Filets ungefähr 25-30 Minuten garen - YMMV.
Als besonderer Gag kann der Fisch beim Verzehr im Außenbereich (Rauchentwicklung dauert noch ein paar Minuten an) rustikal-stilvoll direkt auf dem Holzbrettchen aufgetischt werden (feuerfeste Unterlage nicht vergessen!).
Sofern das Holzbrett durch die Hitze nicht gerissen ist, kann es nach dem vollständigen Durchtrocknen auf der Oberseite abgeschliffen und erneut verwendet werden; ist es gerissen, lassen sich mit der Axt daraus noch prima Räucherchips hacken.

Weitere Rezepte, Tips und Hinweise lassen sich mit der Suchmaschine des Vertrauens unter dem Stichwort "Plankgrilling" finden.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren!


Grüße,
dP


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Tino schrieb:


> Einfach herrlich Siggi.
> 
> Ich hatte mal deine russischen Spieße erwartet?
> 
> Meinen originalen Mangalgrill werd ich auch bald wieder benutzen und berichten.




Tino,
das war ja kein orig. russ. Schaschlick, Du weißt doch, da wird mehr Essig beim Einlegen verwendet und das Gemüse gehört auch nicht auf die Spieße (nimmt nur den Platz für das Fleisch weg).
Das Ganze sieht dann aber im Prinzip ähnlich aus, nur der Grill ist eigentlich ein Mangal, es geht aber auch auf diesem.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich weiß ,dass es keine russischen waren. Deshalb sagte ich ja, ich hätte deine Russischen erwartet . . . Mit Fragezeichen.

Ich lege meine nur in Mineralwasser und etwas Bier ein.

Aber dazu komme ich noch.

Danke für die Empfehlung für den Plankenlachs,Mrs. Payne.

Vielleicht probiert es jemand aus und berichtet mit Bildern.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

wer es mal anders mag:
Freitag, das ganze liegt in der Schüssel, da bleibt es bis Sonntag

In dem Falle mal Schwein ( Rind geht auch gut)
In Stücken für' Schaschlik

mit einem reichlichem Teelöffel Tamarindenkonzentrat, verrührt mit Öl
Gewürzt mit 
Knoblauch
 Zwiebel in Scheiben, die kommt mit auf die Spieße
 Pfeffer
Bockshornklee
Kreuzkümmel
Koriander
Chilli
Zimt
Senfkörner ( zerdrückt)
Kardamom

je ca. 1 Teelöffel


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Sonntag, fertig vom Grill




Das Schmeckt sehr aromatisch
Die Schärfe kann man regulieren durch die Menge an Chilli.
Wer Tamarindenkonzentrat noch nicht benutzt hat- Achtung das wird säuerlich.
Selbst derbes Fleisch zergeht auf der Zunge

Gruß A.


----------



## Tino (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hier sind wie versprochen,meine russischen Grillspiesse


Die Zutaten: 

2,5 kg Schweinekamm 
4 große Zwiebeln 
1 Knoblauchknolle 
1 Eßlöffel Wacholderbeeren 
5 Lorbeerblätter 
1 grosses Bier (Pils) 
2 gehäufte Esslöffel Salz 
1 Esslöffel frisch gemahlener Pfeffer 
2 Liter Selterswasser mit viel Kohlensäure 

Zubereitung: 

Fleisch in ca. 4 cm große Würfel schneiden und in ein mindestens 5 Liter großes Gefäß mit Deckel geben. Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen und grob schneiden, zum Fleisch geben. Die Wacholderbeeren mit einem Löffel zerdrücken und mit den Lorbeerbättern auch dazu. Die Gewürze nicht vergessen. Das Ganze mit dem Selterswasser und dem Bier aufgießen. Gut mit den Händen durchmischen. 

3 Tage im Kühlschrank stehen lassen, bitte nicht kürzer, sonst macht das Selterswasser das Fleisch nicht mürbe und es trocknet nachher beim Grillen aus!Wie gesagt, mein Fleisch habe ich Mittwoch eingelegt und Sonntag Vormittag aufgespießt, es war super zart, hat man schon beim Spießen gemerkt. 

Nun das Fleisch locker auf die Flachspieße stecken. 
Bei starker Holzkohlenhitze schön hellbraun brutzeln (dauerte so ca. 25- 30 min) 
Dazu isst man am besten rohe grobe Zwiebeln und saure Sahne. Senf schmeckt auch lecker dazu.


----------



## Tino (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*


----------



## mathei (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

spieße sind immer wieder top. grille ich am liebsten, aber nicht so dunkel. verhindert man durch ständges wenden. dazu habe ich mir diese großen edelstahlspieße geholt wie auf deinem bild tino. absolut top die dinger


----------



## mig23 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

So´n Mist, wieder die Tastatur vollgesabbert !


----------



## Tino (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ja sie sind etwas zu dunkel geworden. Beim nächsten Mal passe Ich besser auf.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder zu den gestrigen 3-2-1 Ribs, nach ganz klassischem Rezept. Nur das ich mir die Glasiererei im BO gegönnt habe, da ich kein Bock hatte bei dem Wetter länger als eine Minuten draußen zu stehen :m



Moin, könntest du das Rezept für Deine 3-2-1 Rippchen bei Gelegenheit mal hier reinhauen? Ich habe schon 2 Rezepte aus dem Netz probiert und bin bis jetzt nicht zufrieden gewesen. Deine Bilder sehen sehr vielversprechend aus und die Rippchen scheinen nicht so zu Tote gerubbt worden zu sein, wie das bei mir der Fall war.

Grüße!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Tino
Hallo miteinander




Tino schrieb:


> Hier sind wie versprochen,meine russischen Grillspiesse
> 
> 
> Die Zutaten:
> ...




Ich lese das mit großem Interesse. Möchte es auch gerne mal selbst versuchen. Aber das Rezept ist von der Menge her eher für eine ganze Fußballmannschaft gedacht. Bei mir sind es 2 oder 3 Esser.

Darum meine Frage: 

Wie lange halten sich die Fleischstücke über die obligatorischen 3 Tage hinaus im Kühlschrank, ohne dass Qualitätsverluste eintreten? Ich denke da so an 2-3 aufeinander folgende Grilltage. Geht das mit einer Mischung?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Elbmann (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habe ich viel vom "Plank Grilling" gelesen und würde das gerne einmal ausprobieren. Das Problem ist das ich keinen passenden Grill / Smoker besitze.
Ist es möglich Fisch und Wurst in einem Tischräucherofen durch Plank Grilling zu veredeln?


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Eine einfache Feuerstelle tut es auch. Fisch an der Planke festbinden und nahezu senkrecht in ausreichendem aber nicht zu großem Abstand zur Feuerstelle aufstellen. Fisch natürlich Richtung Feuer. 
Ich habe keinen Tischräucherofen, stelle mir das damit aber schwierig vor. Passende Planke? Temperatur? etc.

z.B.:
http://www.flammlachs.de/


----------



## Elbmann (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Findling schrieb:


> Eine einfache Feuerstelle tut es auch. Fisch an der Planke festbinden und nahezu senkrecht in ausreichendem aber nicht zu großem Abstand zur Feuerstelle aufstellen. Fisch natürlich Richtung Feuer.
> Ich habe keinen Tischräucherofen, stelle mir das damit aber schwierig vor. Passende Planke? Temperatur? etc.
> 
> z.B.:
> http://www.flammlachs.de/




Stimmt, das habe ich sogar schon mal auf einem Burgfest gesehen. Die waren im Kreis um eine Feuerstelle aufgebaut. 12-15 Planken jeweils mit einem Lachsfilet bestückt. 
Danke.


----------



## Tino (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Tino
> 
> 
> Wie lange halten sich die Fleischstücke über die obligatorischen 3 Tage hinaus im Kühlschrank, ohne dass Qualitätsverluste eintreten? Ich denke da so an 2-3 aufeinander folgende Grilltage. Geht das mit einer Mischung?
> ...




Hallo 

Das geht auf jeden Fall,wenn das Fleisch mit der Marinade im Kühlschrank bleibt,was ja auch klar ist.
Um ganz sicher zu gehen,würde ich den Kühlschrank bei derzeitigen Temperaturen volle Donne laufen lassen.

Berichte vielleicht mal,wie sie dir geschmeckt haben.

Ps. UNBEDINGT den Dilldip zum Fleisch dazu essen.

Beides zusammen ist DER Knaller.


----------



## Bruce Payne (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Huhu Elbmann,




Elbmann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt habe ich viel vom "Plank Grilling" gelesen und würde das gerne einmal ausprobieren. Das Problem ist das ich keinen passenden Grill / Smoker besitze.
> Ist es möglich Fisch und Wurst in einem Tischräucherofen durch Plank Grilling zu veredeln?



ss macht nicht viel Sinn, einen Tischräucherofen "zweckentfremden" zu wollen, denn die Planke bzw. das Ankohlen derselben dient beim Kugelgrill dazu, dem Grillgut durch das schwelende Holz ein zusätzliches Räucheraroma zu verleihen, welches durch die Holzkohle nicht in der Form erreicht werden kann.
Im Prinzip handelt es sich hier also auch um eine Art des Heißräucherns, oder mit anderen Worten: Der Kugelgrill ahmt in Teilen die Möglichkeiten eines (Tisch-)Räucherofens nach.
Ich habe die Garraumtemperatur beim Grillen an der Planke noch nie gemessen, ich gehe aber davon aus, daß sie irgendwann die 185°C überschreiten. Da ich keinen Tischräucherofen habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ob solche Temperaturen auch in diesen Geräten erzielt werden können und inwieweit eine relativ trockene Hitze vorherrscht.
Meine Empfehlung also: Verwende den heißräuchernden Tischräucherofen seiner Bestimmung gemäß und hole Dir ggf. zusätzliche Röstaromen durch das Grillen des Räucherguts auf einem konventionellen Grill / der Grillfunktion des Backofens / der Grillpfanne etc. pp. (Räucher-/Grillzeiten aufeinander abstimmen!). Sollte das Ergebnis wider Erwarten zu trocken und zu wenig rauchig ausfallen, kann man sich dann immer noch für die Räucherphase im TRO die Idee mit der untergelegten, feuchten Holzplanke abgucken.

Zum Flammlachs: Ich glaube das Ergebnis bei dieser Art der Zubereitung ist ein deutlich anderes als das "Plank Grilling" auf dem Kugelgrill (größere Anleihen beim Grillen als beim Räuchern), aber wahrscheinlich nicht minder lecker. Danke @Findling für den Tip, kannte ich vorher vom Prinzip nur als Fleischspieß am offenen Feuer, wird bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobiert.


HTH,
dP


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Stimmt schon, Plank Grilling ist noch mal etwas anderes und sicher auch mit anderem Ergebnis bzw. Geschmack. 
Die Idee kam mir nur, weil der Fragesteller anscheinend keinen konventionellen Grill zur Verfügung hat. Wobei ein einfacher Grillrost und eine Feuerstelle ja eigentlich schon ausreichen. Rost über die Feuerstelle und Planke drauf - Fertig ist der "Plank-Grill". Gut, durch den fehlenden Deckel wird das Raucharoma wohlh weniger intensiv ausfallen aber die Planke soll ja auch nur ein wenig schwelen und nicht räuchern und dabei verkohlen.
Die Flammlachs-Geschichte kann ich trotzdem nur empfehlen. Habe ich in Dänemark kennengelernt und für schmackhaftt befunden!

Grüße!


----------



## Bruce Payne (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Huhu Findling!


Du brauchst Dich für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag keinesfalls "entschuldigen" - ohne Deinen Vorschlag wäre ich heute noch so dumm wie vorgestern und um eine tolle Idee ärmer...



Findling schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, Plank Grilling ist noch mal etwas anderes und sicher auch mit anderem Ergebnis bzw. Geschmack.
> [...]
> Gut, durch den fehlenden Deckel wird das Raucharoma wohlh weniger intensiv ausfallen aber die Planke soll ja auch nur ein wenig schwelen und nicht räuchern und dabei verkohlen.


Meine Sorge bei der Zubereitung gilt eher der Saftigkeit des Filets: Durch die senkrechte, leicht nach vorn geneigte Position des Filets besteht meines Erachtens nach die Gefahr, daß das Filet durch die ablaufenden Garflüssigkeiten (Wasser, Fett, Kollagen, ...) zu stark austrocknet; daher der Vergleich mit dem Grillen.

Da Du ja anscheinend schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Art der Zubereitung gesammelt hast, sei mir eine Frage erlaubt: Auf den meisten Bildern zum Thema Flammlachs ist das Lachsfilet mit der Schwanzseite nach oben angetackert - die dünnste Stelle des Filets befindet sich also in relativer Nähe zur heißesten Stelle der Flamme. Ist diese Art der Befestigung damit wirklich sinnvoll?



Findling schrieb:


> Grüße!


Gruß zurück!
dP


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo, 
zum Thema Austrocknung kann ich folgendes beitragen:

Verwendet nach Möglichkeit nur frische Lachsfilets. Filets aus der Truhe verlieren deutlich mehr Flüssigkeiten als frische und werden tatsächlig relativ schnell trocken. Filets aus der Truhe sind eher für die Zubereitung in Alufolie geeignet, so ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Lachs hat einen relativ hohen Fettgehalt. Es laufen zwar auch bei frischen Filets durchaus Fleischsaft und Fett an der Planke hinunter, aber wenn man das Filet rechtzeitig abnimmt und es nicht zu Tode gegart wird, bleiben Fleischsäfte auch ausreichend vorhanden und das Filet ist innen dennoch schön saftig. 

Die Aufhängung mit Schwanzwurzel nach oben ist schon richtig so. Zumindest habe ich das so kennengelernt. Du gehst bei Deiner Annahme davon aus, dass der obere Flammenbereich heisser ist als der Bereich um die Glut. Ich bin kein Experte für Thermik oder Feuer, aber bei der leicht nach vorn geneigten Aufstellung der Planke sollte die Hitzeinwirkung auf das Filet eigentlich überall relativ gleich sein. 

Grüße und Guten Hunger!


----------



## Bruce Payne (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Huhu Findling,


danke für die Rückmeldung. Eine Rückfrage sei mir jedoch erlaubt:





Findling schrieb:


> Die Aufhängung mit Schwanzwurzel nach oben ist schon richtig so. [...] bei der leicht nach vorn geneigten Aufstellung der Planke sollte die Hitzeinwirkung auf das Filet eigentlich überall relativ gleich sein.


Wird der Fisch über der Glut oder an einem mäßigen oder starken Feuer gegart?


Danke im Voraus,
dP


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Mäßiges Feuer reicht. Es darf auch durchaus noch Flamme vorhanden sein. Bei reiner Glut wäre die Hitzverteilung vermutlich schon wieder zu ungleichmäßig.


Grüße!


----------



## hulk40 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo,
habe endlich meinen Smoker erhalten.Da das Wetter noch super war habe ich ihn dieses Jahr noch eingeweiht.Ein paar Rippchen und danach einen Gockel.Hat für den Anfang gut funktioniert ist halt alles eine Erfahrungssache.Hier ein paar Bilder. MfG#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Klasse - "Winter"griller!
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Man hat schon unappetitlichere Sachen gesehen! #6


----------



## hulk40 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Sollte das Wetter weiter so bescheiden sein, geht dieses Jahr bestimmt noch was rein in den Smoker .Mal abwarten.Im Räucherofen hängt auch schon was.#6#6#6#6


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Klasse Sache das! :m
Bitte weiterschmöken!


----------



## mathei (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Möchte mir nun auch einen Smoker zum grillen und räuchern zulegen. Kann jemand einen Guten empfehlen. Ich möchte nicht 2 x kaufen.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



mathei schrieb:


> Möchte mir nun auch einen Smoker zum grillen und räuchern zulegen. Kann jemand einen Guten empfehlen. Ich möchte nicht 2 x kaufen.



Ist der Preis egal, oder gibt's ne Obergrenze?


----------



## mathei (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ist der Preis egal, oder gibt's ne Obergrenze?


Nein Willi, eine Grenze habe ich nicht gesetzt.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Also die Dinger jibbet ja von ca. 60 € bis mehrere Tausend €.

Dabei spielen natürlich die großen Marken eine wesentliche Rolle (Weber ect...)
Muss man meiner Meinung nach aber nicht unbedingt haben.

Im Grunde sind aber 2 Dinge entscheidend, die Materialstärke und die Dichtigkeit.

Unter 3,5mm Wandstärke würde ich schonmal nicht anfangen, ist sonst schwer, die Temperatur gleichmäßig zu halten.
Es gibt da in der Bucht einige Chinabüchsen um die 200,-€.
Gewicht dann ca. 90kg.
Die sind schon recht ok, aber bedürfen noch ein wenig "Nacharbeit", um die Dichtigkeit zu erhöhen. 

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/pimp-my-china-buechse.123277/

Je mehr mm Wandstärke Du bekommen kannst, desto besser die Wärme-Stabilität und desto verwindungssteifer ist die ganze Sache, was dann wieder der Dichtigkeit zu Gute kommt.

Vielleicht kennst Du ja einen Schlosser, der Dir sowas zusammenbrutzeln kann?

Bei Profigeräten im Handel bist Du dann schon bei 500-600 €.


----------



## weserwaller (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich habe mir meinen seinerzeits selbst gebaut, die zu kaufenden und in vernünftiger Qualität waren mir deutlich zu teuer, die Blechkisten nichts für mich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3970949&postcount=4


----------



## mathei (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ein paar Hundert ist klar. In die Tausender soll es aber nicht gehen. Eigenbau fällt aus.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Guck mal, der hier ist super und wird oft empfohlen.

Aber nicht billig.....leider....:c

http://www.holzofenshop.com/product...6-2-mm.html/XTCsid/c2vfasu6r6lnsbof30tk6n7ib7


----------



## mathei (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Guck mal, der hier ist super und wird oft empfohlen.
> 
> Aber nicht billig.....leider....:c
> 
> http://www.holzofenshop.com/product...6-2-mm.html/XTCsid/c2vfasu6r6lnsbof30tk6n7ib7


Sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Ob er es wird, mal schauen. 2 wichtige Punkte konnte ich hier aber schon mal entnehmen. 1. die Wandstärke und 2. die Dichtheit


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



mathei schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Ob er es wird, mal schauen. 2 wichtige Punkte konnte ich hier aber schon mal entnehmen. 1. die Wandstärke und 2. die Dichtheit



Den hätt ich selber gerne...schnief:c Aber diese Ausgabe lässt die Regierung nicht zu. 

Bei mir tut es derzeit eine gepimpte Chinabüchse und ein Gasgrill.


----------



## mathei (15. März 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Einen Antrag habe ich auch noch nicht gestellt. Bis 500 muß ich auch nicht. Für den Rest müßte ich Umwege gehen. Aber will ich das.


----------



## hulk40 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo,
wollte mal ein paar Bilder von meinen ersten Flammlachs zeigen,
ist auf jeden fall eine leckere Sache.Werde ich ganzsicher bald wiederholen.Kann man nur empfehlen.#6


----------



## hulk40 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hier ind die Bilder dazu.#h


----------



## hulk40 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Was mir auffällt smokt oder grillt hier gar keiner mehr.#c#tGar keine Bilder da.Wieso das ist doch super Wetter#6


----------



## hulk40 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Das lag vor kurzen bei mir im Smoker.Ist auch gut geworden,haben aber zwischen durch ein paar Bierchen getrunken und deshalb ist es nur ein Foto geworden.|rolleyes#g


----------



## hulk40 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hier d#6as Bild


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Na dann will ich das Ding mal wieder hochholen.

Wenn es mal schnell und lecker sein soll und Ribs keine 6 Stunden auf dem Smoker liegen können:

*Dicke Rippe "Fall off bone" für Faule
* 
 1,5 kg Dicke Rippe, 600 ml kräftig würzige BBQ-Soße, ca, 0,25 l Bier und 2 Zwiebeln in Scheiben.
 Silberhaut von Rippe entfernen und längs der Knochen in Stücke schneiden.
 Alles in einen Bräter schichten und mit BBQ-Soße, Bier und Zwiebeln vermischen.
 Bräter sauber mit Alu-Folie abdecken.
 Eigentlich geht das ganze jetzt auf den Kugelgrill für ca. 2 Stunden.  Ich war allerdings faul und habe die ersten 1,5 Stunden den Backofen bei  180°C Umluft genuzt.
 Anschließend fiel das Fleisch förmlich von den Knochen.
 Grill vorbereiten und die Rippen für ca. 1 Minute pro Seite bei starker Hitze unter den Kugelgrill.

 Anschließend genießen und die Grenze zwischen "satt und passt nichts mehr rein" - neu definieren.

 Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen und guten Appetit.


----------



## Franky (19. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Gestern Abend hat mich die Bastelwut übermannt und meinen "Single Camp Stand" entstehen lassen...  

Wichtig - der DO passt drauf, das Ding wackelt nicht und bietet Windschutz...

Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch entgraten, schleifen und mit Ofenlack anpinseln. Naja - und ein paar kürzere M5 mit Flügelmuttern sollte ich noch besorgen! :q


----------



## Riesenangler (19. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Einige scheiben Entrecotes holen, mit einer Pfeffermarinade einpinseln und dann mehree Stunden liegen lassen.  Alles in den Smoker oder auf den Grill und fertig.  Ein Gedicht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Franky schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat mich die Bastelwut übermannt und meinen "Single Camp Stand" entstehen lassen...
> 
> Wichtig - der DO passt drauf, das Ding wackelt nicht und bietet Windschutz...
> 
> Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch entgraten, schleifen und mit Ofenlack anpinseln. Naja - und ein paar kürzere M5 mit Flügelmuttern sollte ich noch besorgen! :q



Ein neuer Stern am DOpferhimmel #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tino (24. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Einige scheiben Entrecotes holen, mit einer Pfeffermarinade einpinseln und dann mehree Stunden liegen lassen.  Alles in den Smoker oder auf den Grill und fertig.  Ein Gedicht.




Toll

...und wo ist das Rezept der Pfeffermarinade,Riesenangler?


----------



## Relgna (24. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Da bedarf es kein Resept, einfach im Rauchschrank die Steaks bei 80º mit Buchenholz garen, würzen kannst du das immer noch aber der Geschmack ist einfach schon so gut und das Fleisch butterweich.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Gibt es bei Real als Pinselmarinade am Fleischstand. Mal nen bissel Werbung für meinen Arbeitgeber machen.


----------



## Tino (26. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Relgna schrieb:


> Da bedarf es kein Resept, einfach im Rauchschrank die Steaks bei 80º mit Buchenholz garen, würzen kannst du das immer noch aber der Geschmack ist einfach schon so gut und das Fleisch butterweich.




Ob da jemand ein Rezepz braucht,entscheidet derjenige ja selbst.


Dieser Trööt soll auch Rezepte reinbringen,nicht nur Beiträge wie gut irgendwas schmeckt,oder nur Fotos vom fertigen Gegrillten.

Viele möchten hier gepostete Sachen mal nachmachen und brauchen dementsprechend Rezepte und Tips zum Procedere.


----------



## Tino (26. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Real als Pinselmarinade am Fleischstand. Mal nen bissel Werbung für meinen Arbeitgeber machen.





Foto?


----------



## Relgna (26. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Na ich wollte nur damit ausdrücken das es zu einem richtig guten Stück Fleisch es keiner Marinade bedarf.
Das war mehr als Tip .
Wenn man Marinade Fan ist so benötigt man kein Fleisch wo das Kilo 30-50€ kostet.
Nichts für ungut Tino.


----------



## Tino (27. April 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht und bin da genau bei dir !!!!!!! M m

Ein gutes südamerikanisches Rinderfilet bekommt von mir höchstens Meersalz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle.

Trotz allem bin ich für solche Marinaden,da man sie gut abwandeln könnte,für Schwein,Lamm oder Fisch.

Von mir auch,nichts für ungut und war auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

*Schweinenacken am offenen Buchenholzfeuer*. 



Ca. 6 kg Schweinenacken, gepökelt. 
 Dauert ca. 5 Stunden. Kerntemperatur? Keine Ahnung, so etwas mache ich nach Gefühl und Erfahrung.


 Ergebnis: Superzart und saftig und ein hammermäßiger Geschmack. Außer mit Pökellake wurde das Fleisch nicht gewürzt. (gespritzt und ca. 3,5 Tage in Lake)


  16 Leute warteten ungeduldig auf Ihr Essen. Vorm Grill nehmen  und  schneiden hindert einen leider daran, weitere Bilder zu machen.


----------



## shoti (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

...sehe ich genauso ( PFUI MARINADE !!!! )....siehe Bild gestern nacht  ....leider war die Kohle fast alle


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo zusammen! #h

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Smokers!
Habe letzte Woche das erste mal Gesmokt, es gab Sparereibs mit selbstgemachte Louisiana- Marinade.

Die Rips waren ca. 4,5 Std. im Smoker bei 110 bis 130 Grad. In der letzten Stunde habe ich die Rips noch ca. 3 mal mit der Marinade gemoppt (bestrichen).

Die Rips sind wunderbar geworden!

Hier das Rezept für die Louisiana - Marinade 
(habe ich von einem guten Freund aus den Staaten bekommen): 

Zutaten (für ca. 4 Kilo Rips): 
700 ml Ahornsirup 
6 EL Tomatenmark 
12 EL Zucker, braun 
4 EL Worcestersauce 
4 EL Apfelessig
2 EL Senf 
4 TL Salz
4 TL Pfeffer 
2 EL Paprikapulver 
300 ml Apfelsaft 
Ergibt etwa 1 ltr. Marinade  

Zubereitung: 
Alles miteinander vermischen und die Marinade auf das Fleisch geben (am  besten nehmt ihr Gefriebeutel, legt das Fleisch hinein und gebt die  Marinade hinzu) Dann ab in den Kühlschrank für 8 - 12 Stunden!

Der Geschmack ist absolut gigantisch!

Aussage meiner Frau:

Die besten Rips die sie je gegegessen hat!!
Wer bedenken wg. dem vielen Sirup hat:

Dachte auch erst, es wäre sehr Süss,war es nicht !


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Sieht ja alles extrem lecker aus.
Kerntemperatur? Dafür brauchst du einen Kerntemperaturmesser. Den gibt es für wenig Geld im Einzelhandel oder im Netz.  Bei 68 Grad ist die Kerngartemperatur erreicht.


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Sieht ja alles extrem ldcker aus.
> Kerntemperatur? Dafür brauchst du einen Kerntemperaturmesser. Den gibt es für wenig Geld im Einzelhandel oder im Netz.  Bei 68 Grad ist die Kerngartemperatur erreicht.



Bei Rips nehme ich selten ein Temperaturmesser.
Geht da nach Auge und Tasten. Weiß zudem, das die Rips in der größe (1 KIlo pro Klavierseite) bei 110 - 130Grad gar sind und auch nicht vertrocknen. Bei PP oder Roastbeef nehme ich auch ei Thermometer. Kerntemp. düfte zwischen 77 und 85 Grad liegen.

Ergebnis immer ich es liebe: Fleisch fällt fast vom Knochen. :q#6:q


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Bei Rippen ist das auch nicht nötig. Bei Kamm oder Schinken, ebend bei allen stärkeren Stücken, empfehle ich den Kermesser. 
Schau dir mal meinen Trööt: Schwein Grillen an, dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei Rippen ist das auch nicht nötig. Bei Kamm oder Schinken, ebend bei allen stärkeren Stücken, empfehle ich den Kermesser.
> Schau dir mal meinen Trööt: Schwein Grillen an, dann weißt du was ich meine.



Bei kompakten Fleischstücken macht ein Thermometer ja auch Sinn.


----------



## Tino (23. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Heute hab ich meinen neuen Mangal aufgebaut.

Es ist der Thüros Baikal geworden. 
Sehr stabil und wertig verarbeitet.


----------



## Tino (23. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Morgen werden Spieße drauf gegrillt


----------



## Tino (23. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Fleisch ist mariniert


----------



## Tino (23. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*




Bis morgen abend bleibt das Fleisch in der Marinade 
Dann gibt's mehr Bilder


----------



## sprogoe (23. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Gratulation Tino,
könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß der nicht ganz billig war, aber Du hast es ja.
Allerdings hat man bei Edelstahl schnell mal durch die Hitze verzogenes Material.
Komplett ist er auch noch nicht, da muß noch ein elekrtrischer Spießdreher dran; ein Mann braucht freie Hände zum Biertrinken.#6
Ich habe einen Eigenbau aus 3 mm Stahlblech (Verstärkungen aus 5 mm) fertig gekauft für läppische 60.- €. Dafür kriegt man im Stahlhandel noch nicht mal das nötige Material.
Darauf einen Elektr. Spießdreher mit 220 Voltmotor und 4 Umdrehungen pro Minute. 10 Spieße dreht er gleichzeitig und die werden rundum gleichmäßig braun. 80.- € hat dieses Teil gekostet.
Ich schreibe Dir mal wie meine Schwiegermutter mariniert (nach russ. Art):
5 kg Schweinenacken in relativ große Stücke schneiden ca. 4-5 cm im Quadrat.
0,5 kg Zwiebeln grob schneiden und in einem entsprechend großen Gefäß kräftig mit Salz bestreuen und ziehen lassen, bis Saft entsteht.
Dann die Zwiebeln kräftig durchkneten (Umso mehr Saft, umso besser).
0,5 L (1 Flasche) Essigessenz zugießen (keine Angst, das gibt nur eine dezent säuerliche Note). 
Man kann noch Pfeffer oder 1-2 grob geschnittene Pepperoni dazugeben.
Das Fleisch dazugeben, gut durchmischen und bis zum nächsten Tag kaltstellen.
Zu den Spießen isst man unbedingt viel grob geschnittene Zwiebel, die ebenfalls mit einem Schuß Essigessenz angemischt werden.

Tomaten; besonders aus der Dose; läßt man besser weg, jegliche Anhaftungen am Fleisch sorgen nur für Verbrennungen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Siggi
So teuer ist der auch nicht,dafür echt gut verarbeitet und die Kohlewanne aus dickem Material.
Steht stabil und sieht gut aus.

Mein erster Mangal war ein zusammensteckbarer ,den ich mir als Set aus Königsberg mitbrachte.
Der hat das zeitliche gesegnet und es musste ein neuer her.

Freu mich schon wie blöd mit dem Neuen heute grillen zu können.

Keine Angst wegen den Tomaten,Siggi.
Es ist genug Marinade ,dass nichts am Fleisch haften bleibt.


Der Spiessdreher ist auch schon gefunden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/311647540251?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Tino,

hängst Du noch auf dem Klo ab (wegen der Marinade|supergri)?
Berichte mal, wie die Spieße geworden sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ne ne Siggi
Alles gut und die Spieße wurden von der ganzen Familie für seeeeeeeehr lecker befunden.


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Na super, freut mich.
Ich habe meinen Mangal noch etwas optimiert und zwar habe ich den Vierkantzapfen von einem Spieß eines herkömmlichen Grills so angeschliffen, daß er auch in den elektr. Antrieb passt.
Darauf kann ich Rollbraten oder Hähnchen stecken und mittig auf dem Grill plazieren. Darunter steht eine Blechschale für das abtropfende Fett. Die Holzkohlebriketts werden rechts und links davon gelegt. Darüber auf jeder Seite eine schräg eingelegte Blechplatte, die die Hitze zur Mitte hin leiten. So habe ich ein indirektes Grillen, ohne das Fett in die Glut tropft.
Eine Messung ergab, daß anfänglich mittig 230 Grad Hitze waren, nach 2 Std. immer noch 200 Grad und das mit lediglich 2 kg Kohle. Fotos wurden nach dem Grillen eines 2,3 kg schweren Rollbratens gemacht, daher die Verschmutzung in der Tropfschale.



Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. August 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Klasse Siggi #6


----------



## Franky (28. September 2016)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ich hab heute mein Projekt oberhitzegrill ins leben gerufeb. Brenner ist bestellt und wird erst einmal für den über Kopf Betrieb fertig gemacht... Bin echt gespannt, was das denn dann geben wird...


----------



## Tino (20. August 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Russenspiesse 2.0

Gestern gab's meine Spieße, allerdings mir einen anderen Rezept, was ich mir schnell selbst zusammenstellte. 

Dazu die marinierten rohen Zwiebeln und den Gurken-Dill Dip zum Fladenbrot.


----------



## Tino (20. August 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

verdammt jetzt bekomme ich hunger :r
 das sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Tino,
hast Du fein gemacht, die Spieße sehen toll aus.
Wenn Du jetzt noch einen Elektroantrieb für die Spieße nimmst, hast Du die Hände frei zum Bier trinken.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob hier jemand mit einem Water Smoker arbeitet.
Habe mir gerade so ein Teil gebraucht gekauft (Napoleon AS300K) und ich dachte mir, man könnte ev. einen Erfahrungsaustausch untereinander praktizieren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (9. September 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hallo Siggi 
Der E-Antrieb kommt auch noch.
Den gibt's schon für ne Powerbank mit usb Anschluss


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Wie versprochen, hier mein Bericht zum WS.
Am Samstag anläßlich des Geburtstages meiner Frau Rippchen im Water Smoker Napoleon AS300K zubereitet.
Rippchen am Vortag mit Senf bestrichen und einem selbstgemischten Rub nach der Vorgabe von "Klaus grillt" gewürzt, http://klaus-grillt.de/rezepte/ofa-rub/
in Klarsichtfolie gewickelt und im Kühlschrank gelagert.
Am Samstag den WS mit 5 kg Grillbriketts gefüllt, und in die Mitte 1 kg vorgeglühte Kohle gegeben, die Wasserschale mit 10 L heißem Wasser befüllt und den Smoker ca. 1 Std. mit den Zu- und Abluftöffnungen auf 105 - 110 Grad eingeregelt.
Das eingebaute Thermometer kann man vergessen, da es nur 75 Grad zeigte, während die Messung mit 2 Digitalen Thermometer 105 Grad ergaben.
Die Rippchen in 2 sogenannte Deckelhalter vom Schwedischen Möbelhaus gestellt und 3 Std. gegart.
Anschließend wurden sie in Alufolie gewickelt, in die ein Schuß Bier gegeben wurde und weitere 2 Std. gegart. Danach wurden sie wieder von ihre Folie befreit und mit einer BBQ Soße Darkbeere gemoppt und nochmals 1 Std. gegart.
Wie gesagt, alles bei 105 - 110 Grad. Zwischendurch ein paar Stücke fein gespaltenes und am Vortag eingeweichtes Kirschholz aufgelegt, um einen dezenten Rauchgeschmack anzubringen.
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auf alle Fälle eine Grillsoße selber anmischen, da mir die gekauften Soßen etwas zu süßlich schmecken.
Das Ergebnis war jedenfalls fantastisch, es gab nur Lob. Das Fleisch war echt so zart, daß die Knochen sich teilweise von selbst aus dem Fleisch lösten.
Selbst die Schwiegermutter hatte mit ihren Zähnen "wie Sterne" (nachts kommen sie raus) kein Problem, das Fleisch restlos vom Knochen zu lutschen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Joooooaarr.......... DAS könnte ich jetzt auch wohl..... 
Sieht echt lecker aus! :m


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Oh man ... da läuft das Wasser in den Mund!!
Geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

boaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Bin schon genötigt worden, das bald mal wieder zu machen.
Zuerst habe ich aber geplant, Pulled Pork zuzubereiten, aber 16 Std. im WS ist schon eine verdammt lange Garzeit.
Ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

mach das - und so geile Fotos!°!


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Wenn das zu verantworten ist; wegen der Sabberei auf die Tastatur?


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ichhab ne industrietastatur... Kaffee und wasserresistent! Leg los :m


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Geduld, Geduld; nur nicht hetzen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Klasse Siggi 

Wenn du so lange Garzeiten hast, Bau einen Minion Ring.

Guck es dir auf YouTube an, Klasse Sache.


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Hey Tino,
sieht ja sehr logisch aus, wird wahrscheinlich für einen Kugelgrill auch ausreichend Wärme produzieren,
ob aber die Wärme für so einen relativ großen Water Smoker auch reicht, bezweifel ich. Da werden meistens die Kokosbriketts verwendet, die ja länger glühen und mehr Wärme produzieren sollen, aber ehrlich gesagt, sind die mir entschieden zu teuer, für 10 kg 25.- € hinblättern ist ein bischen happig für ´nen Rentner, auch wenn der Verbrauch geringer sein wird.
Ich habe in den vorhandenen Feuerkorb 4 kg normale Briketts gefüllt, die Mitte freigelassen und da hinein noch 1kg vorgeglühte Kohlen geschüttet. Nach etwa 3 Std. habe ich noch mal 2 kg nachgefüllt.
Die normalen Briketts kosten ca. 2,20 € für 3 kg. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Pass doch die Größe des Minion Ringes, der Größe deines Smokers an.


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

versuchen kann ich´s ja mal, aber....
die Arbeit|kopfkrat

mal schauen, übernächstes WE soll ich wieder Rippchen smoken,
die bucklige Verwandschaft hat was mitbekommen und sich kackfrech angekündigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

hehehe ,dann pack die Rippchen weg fürn Tag danach und mach "was Neues" für Verwandschaft:
Veganerabend ;-))


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

also Thomas,
Vegan kommt mir nicht ins Haus und abgesehen davon hoffe ich mal, daß die nachträglichen Geschenke für meine Frau dem Essen entsprechend angepaßt sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (3. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Vielleicht nen Blumenkohl Tofu Burger :q


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ganz nach dem Motto:


> Anis-Sellerie wäre auch eine tolle Geschmacksrichtung


Zur Abwehr unliebsamer Verwandter. Wenn man den Mist dann nicht auch selbst essen müsste ...


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Ihr seid ja freundlich 
Kurze Info zu diesem Minion-Ring... Ein Vereinskamerad nimmt die "guten Grillis". Da reicht ein Ring (also son halber doppellagiger) für ca 8 - 10 h, abhängig von Wind, Temperatur, Luft und Liebe  Er hat ein Thermometer mit Alarm am Ende des Rings, so dass er im Zweifel geweckt wird, wenn nachgelegt werden muss.
Für Pulled Pork macht er 2 Ringe, also rund 20 h Garzeit...


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Danke für Eure Tips, obwohl mir der von Frank wohl eher weiterhilft.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (15. November 2017)

*AW: Grill- und Smokertrööt*

Am Sonntag habe ich den Minionring im WS angelegt; 2-Lagig nebeneinander und 4 Reihen hoch.
War nix; nach 45 min 90 Grad, obwohl schon fast die Hälfte des Ringes angeglüht war und es wurde auch nicht mehr heißer.
Also die Glut auseinander gefummelt und den Feuerkorb mit Grillbriketts gefüllt. Schon 20 min später hatte ich 110 Grad.
Fazit:
für einen Kugelgrill mag der Minionring ja ausreichen, aber der WS hat ungefähr ein 3-faches Volumen, da brauchts schon etwas mehr Glut.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Erica Lamb (17. November 2022)

Am Sonntag habe ich auf den Speedring im WS gesetzt und 2 Lagen nebeneinander und 4 Reihen hoch.


----------



## Erica Lamb (3. Januar 2023)

Ich denke genau das Gleiche. Für einen Kugelgrill kann der Minionring ja ausreichen. Es hängt auch davon ab, wie und was du kochen willst. Du kannst zum Beispiel da auch einen Dutch Topf benutzen und Gemüse und Nudeln zubereiten.  Das ist etwas, das ich entdeckt habe und das mir sehr gut gefällt. Etwa so, https://www.amazon.de/feuertopf-gusseisen-kaufen-grill-unocasa/dp/B07WX6DDRL.  Es geht oft darum, wie man es zubereitet. Wenn man es richtig macht, reicht ein Minioring aus. Ich benutze diese Methode immer, und das erspart wirklich eine Menge Mühe. Das ist viel besser als andere Methoden. Man muss nur lernen, wie man die Briketts im Grill richtig einsetzt.


----------

